# 

## PaweL71

Cześć wszystkim,

które materiały budowlane potrzebne do budowy stanu surowego podrożały w ostatnich miesiącach i o ile? Na pewno stal zbrojeniowa. Coś jeszcze? Beton, bloczki fundamentowe, pustaki ceramiczne?

----------


## kryzys

To dopiero początek ,zacznie się na całego dopiero .

----------


## Karpik Police

Tydzień temu dzwoniłem do sklepu, spytać o cenę bloczka. Było 3,73. Wczoraj byłem kupić. Cena- 4,51. :-[

----------


## Apacer

Bloczki komórkowe jeszcze mają zeszłoroczną cenę, 10,50 a i można na olx wytargac 9,90 z dostawą itp. Styropian fundamentowy poszlo w górę, sam ostatnio wystawiłem zapas, telefony się urywały bo cene z 2019 dalem  :wink: . Stal przy większym zamówieniu (na caly dom) też można mieć poprzednie ceny.

----------


## Janekk1234

No to rosną czy nie bo znajomy się buduje i mówi że stal i styropian o 100% skoczyły ceny

----------


## PaweL71

Stal podrożała dwukrotnie od grudnia 2020 ??? 
Możesz podać konkretne ceny?

----------


## Lukasz11

> Stal podrożała dwukrotnie od grudnia 2020 ??? 
> Możesz podać konkretne ceny?


3,15 zl/kg za fi12  3,30 zl/kg za fi6.
Ceny netto.
Stal przyjechała do mnie dzisiaj.

----------


## Robinson74

> No to rosną czy nie bo znajomy się buduje i mówi że stal i styropian o 100% skoczyły ceny


Bzdura. 
O 100% to może na przestrzeni dobrych kilku lat. 
Chyba że znajomy ostatnio sprawdzał ceny 10 lat temu, to by się mogło zgadzać.  :wink:

----------


## Nurek_

Nie wiem czy to w ostatnich miesiącach, ale ok 1.5 roku temu za 100m kabla 3x1,5 płaciłem ok 150 zł, a za 3x2,5 - 250 zł. Obecnie 1,5 trafiłem po 200 (i to super cena bo normalnie 250-300) a  2,5 kosztuje 400-500.
Za płytę OSB 22 płaciłem 99 zł. Obecnie po 125.
Za styropian grafitowy płaciłem 142zł/m3. Obecnie po 242 zł.
Mógłbym tak jeszcze długo....

----------


## PaweL71

Nie pocieszacie mnie

----------


## donvitobandito

> Nie wiem czy to w ostatnich miesiącach, ale ok 1.5 roku temu za 100m kabla 3x1,5 płaciłem ok 150 zł, a za 3x2,5 - 250 zł. Obecnie 1,5 trafiłem po 200 (i to super cena bo normalnie 250-300) a  2,5 kosztuje 400-500.
> Za płytę OSB 22 płaciłem 99 zł. Obecnie po 125.
> Za styropian grafitowy płaciłem 142zł/m3. Obecnie po 242 zł.
> Mógłbym tak jeszcze długo....


Normalne że wszystko drożeje. Od zawsze w sumie tak jest. Więcej się też zarabia, więc sytuacja się wyrównuje.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Normalne że wszystko drożeje. Od zawsze w sumie tak jest. Więcej się też zarabia, więc sytuacja się wyrównuje.


Be Ze Dura   :wink: 

Być może podnieśli Ci place minimalną ale z płacą minimalną możesz sobie pogwizdać a nie budować dom   :wink: 
A materiały budowlane i nie tylko, w przeciągu kilku lat zdrożały o 100%. 

Ale jak plodzisz bombelki w stylu "co rok to prorok" to zarabiasz  więcej   :big grin:

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Niby wszystko drożeje a u mnie jak okiem sięgnąć po horyzont rozpoczęte budowy. Rynek sam napędza te ceny. A na dodatek wiosna - czyli ruszają wszyscy po zimowym przestoju.

----------


## gnago

Pies trącał"polskich "producentów za granicą taniej czy to za niemiecką,ukraińską białoruską czy litewską, słowacką. No owszem naczepę całą trzeba wypełnić. Ciekawe czy na portalu przeszedł byłby temat zrzeszający zakupowiczów na dany materiał na cały TIR

----------


## giman

> Niby wszystko drożeje a u mnie jak okiem sięgnąć po horyzont rozpoczęte budowy.


U mnie to samo. Nie widziałem takich ilości w ciągu ostatniej dekady.

----------


## Kirin

> U mnie to samo. Nie widziałem takich ilości w ciągu ostatniej dekady.


Ciekawe jak statystyki. Ja czekam na dokumenty o odrolnieniu i urzędnicy też wspominają o rekordach w ilości wniosków.

----------


## giman

Pandemia i spędzony czas w domach/mieszkaniach uświadomiły Polakom, że obecny stan daleki jest od komfortu.


Zakasali rękawy i postanowili przyśpieszyć wzrost krzywej:

----------


## kryzys

> Pies trącał"polskich "producentów za granicą taniej czy to za niemiecką,ukraińską białoruską czy litewską, słowacką. No owszem naczepę całą trzeba wypełnić. Ciekawe czy na portalu przeszedł byłby temat zrzeszający zakupowiczów na dany materiał na cały TIR


Temat pewnie zostałby zgłoszony do usunięcia , ale sam pomysł pierwszorzędny , Ukraińcy i   Białorusini bardzo chętnie wysłali by nawet wagony full załadowane .

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Przygotowuję się pomalutku do budowy domu nr2. Wiecie jak to jest - pierwszy dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela, trzeci dla siebie.  :smile: 
Oszczędności na budowie - tak przynajmniej do SSZ mają się nijak do wydatków związanych z wykończeniówką. Też szukałem taniej cegły, stali, betonu, dachówki itd. Wykończeniówka pożarła wszystkie oszczędności - jeszcze brakło. 
Tak z doświadczenia - więcej zaoszczędzić można na tym drugim etapie budowy. Po prostu trzeba jakoś wytłumaczyć żonie te płytki za 100 zł/m są prawie tak samo ładne jak te za 50zł, i że nie potrzebuje granitowego blatu w kuchni i hiszpańskiej mozaiki i innych gadżetów i wodotrysków.
A czy ta cegła będzie kosztowała 3,90 czy 4,50  - wierzcie mi to nie uratuje budżetu.

----------


## Nurek_

> Po prostu trzeba jakoś wytłumaczyć żonie te płytki za 100 zł/m są prawie tak samo ładne jak te za 50zł, i że nie potrzebuje granitowego blatu w kuchni i hiszpańskiej mozaiki i innych gadżetów i wodotrysków.


Nie wymagaj rzeczy niemożliwych. Nie po to kobieta buduje dom, żeby na jakieś gówniane płytki po 50 zł przez następne kilka(naście) lat oglądać.

----------


## casual

Drewno c24 podobno też ostro w górę, będzie szybkie przełożenie na ceny konstrukcji wiązarowych.

----------


## Lukasz11

> Drewno c24 podobno też ostro w górę, będzie szybkie przełożenie na ceny konstrukcji wiązarowych.


Walczę z kierownikiem na temat drewna na więźbę. Uparl sie na certyfikowane, a najlepiej jeszcze kvh (nie komentujcie proszę).
No w każdym razie więźbę z kvh na początku lutego miałbym po około 2000 zl/m3 netto. Dziś ten sam dostawca chce już 2800 zl/m3 netto. W ciągu dwóch miesięcy cena wzrosła o 40% i to jeszcze nie koniec.

----------


## kryzys

Potrzebowałem cegłę klinkierową i na miejscu są jak najbardziej  cena 5,50 zł szt masakra jakaś .

----------


## Regius

Nie wiem jak cena prętów żebrowanych, ale stal czarną konstrukcyjną (profile zamknięte) kupowałem na jesień po 3 pln/kg (netto), a ostatnio otrzymałem wycenę z tej samej hurtowni po 6 pln/kg.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Be Ze Dura  
> 
> Być może podnieśli Ci place minimalną ale z płacą minimalną możesz sobie pogwizdać a nie budować dom  
> A materiały budowlane i nie tylko, w przeciągu kilku lat zdrożały o 100%. 
> 
> Ale jak plodzisz bombelki w stylu "co rok to prorok" to zarabiasz  więcej


Pensje też generalnie w przeciągu kilku lat o 100% wzrosły i nie mówię tu o minimalnej, bo nie znam ani jednej osoby, która na takiej by była. 

Generalnie teraz jest chyba największy boom budowlany. Kryzys to ściema, wirus po części też, ale z szacunku do niektórych, nie chce wchodzić w polemikę. 

W mojej ocenie łatwiej się teraz budować niż 10 lat temu. Zarabiasz- wydajesz- to jest kapitalizm, jest kapitalne. 

Ceny rosną bo jest popyt i tyle. Jak popyt zrówna się mniej więcej z podażą to ceny staną na jakimś tam poziomie. Rynek sam wszystko wyrówna.

----------


## martingg

Styropian 170 -> 240
Etixx grafit elewacja zimą 240/250 teraz 325
stal w grudniu 3250 teraz 3700 (było juz 4100 podobno)

beton bez zmian większych płacę 215 netto z budokruszu za m3 b25 (handlowiec mówił, że będzie podwyżka, ale ja mam już stałą cenę)
Drewno na razie bez zmian nie wnikałem jakie spytałem po prostu ile na więźbę to 850-900 m3, deskowanie drewno 500m3, bloczki gazobeton solbet 24 koło 10 sztuka (ogólnie problem u mnie w okolicy żeby w ogóle dostać), xella 24 silka 4,9 pln

Rok temu stal była po 2800 ~~ także tutaj mamy 1k + prawie. Dużo no i styropian to jakiś kosmos cenowy, reszta jeszcze stabilnie.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Pensje też generalnie w przeciągu kilku lat o 100% wzrosły i nie mówię tu o minimalnej, bo nie znam ani jednej osoby, która na takiej by była. 
> .


 Naprawdę  ? To muszę zmienić pracodawcę bo z tego co piszesz powinienem zarabiać obecnie ok.9-10tys.zl netto  a nie skromne 4,5  :wink: 
Toż już za PO miałem zdrowo ponad 3  :wink: 



> W mojej ocenie łatwiej się teraz budować niż 10 lat temu. Zarabiasz- wydajesz- to jest kapitalizm, jest kapitalne.


Budowałem się właśnie 10 lat temu I wtedy było łatwiej niż dziś, wtedy zarobki pozwalały na więcej, właśnie dlatego, że ceny mat.budowlanych były niższe ale głównie przez to,że samo życie i utrzymanie siebie i rodziny mniej kosztowało niż dzisiaj i to znacznie mniej. 
Bez stresu płaciłem ratę 2tys.zl miesięcznie a reszta zostawała na inne wydatki. Dzisiaj po odjęciu tych "innych wydatków" nie byłoby na ratę...

----------


## kryzys

> Naprawdę  ? To muszę zmienić pracodawcę bo z tego co piszesz powinienem zarabiać obecnie ok.9-10tys.zl netto  a nie skromne 4,5 
> Toż już za PO miałem zdrowo ponad 3 
> 
> Budowałem się właśnie 10 lat temu I wtedy było łatwiej niż dziś, wtedy zarobki pozwalały na więcej, właśnie dlatego, że ceny mat.budowlanych były niższe ale głównie przez to,że samo życie i utrzymanie siebie i rodziny mniej kosztowało niż dzisiaj i to znacznie mniej. 
> Bez stresu płaciłem ratę 2tys.zl miesięcznie a reszta zostawała na inne wydatki. Dzisiaj po odjęciu tych "innych wydatków" nie byłoby na ratę...


3 tys zarabiałeś a na kredyt wydawałeś 2 tys ? za co żyłeś za ten tysiąc ?

----------


## Arturo1972

> 3 tys zarabiałeś a na kredyt wydawałeś 2 tys ? za co żyłeś za ten tysiąc ?


Kawalerem byłem przed kwietniem 1993r  :big grin: 

W tym miesiącu jest 28 "okrągła" rocznica   :smile:

----------


## marcin225

> 3 tys zarabiałeś a na kredyt wydawałeś 2 tys ? za co żyłeś za ten tysiąc ?


Za pieniądze od siostry pewno.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Za pieniądze od siostry pewno.


Nie każdy jest starym kawalerem czy rozwodnikiem, którego żona za próg z walizkami wyniosła   :wink:

----------


## PaweL71

Ciekawe wnioski płyną z Waszych wpisów. Jeden twierdzi że stal podrożała dwukrotnie, inny że o 20%. Jednemu styropian podrożał o 100% innemu o 40%. Jednemu drewno bardzo podrożało, inny sprawdził że nie podrożało.

----------


## Lukasz11

> Ciekawe wnioski płyną z Waszych wpisów. Jeden twierdzi że stal podrożała dwukrotnie, inny że o 20%. Jednemu styropian podrożał o 100% innemu o 40%. Jednemu drewno bardzo podrożało, inny sprawdził że nie podrożało.


Co w tym dziwnego? W kraju masz wielu dostawców, producentow, sklepów itp. Ceny są różne. Jeden wyhaczy rabat, inny kupi z VAT-em 23%, kolejny z 8%, a jeszcze inny będzie miał możliwość zakupu "Na lewo" bez faktury. Stąd różnice.

----------


## donvitobandito

VAT nie jest przedmiotem handlu!

----------


## giman

Wg muratora tyle - https://www.muratorplus.pl/biznes/ra...Zs56-X6ie.html

----------


## flufy

> Be Ze Dura  
> 
> Być może podnieśli Ci place minimalną ale z płacą minimalną możesz sobie pogwizdać a nie budować dom  
> A materiały budowlane i nie tylko, w przeciągu kilku lat zdrożały o 100%. 
> 
> Ale jak plodzisz bombelki w stylu "co rok to prorok" to zarabiasz  więcej


Tak, ale sklepy markety w których to kupujesz nie obsługują się same, tak jak towar nie produkuje się sam. Ci ludzie z których tu sobie kpisz w najlepsze zarabiają tą minimalną, która po prawdzie wzrosła znowu znacznie. Skądś te pieniądze trzeba brać. Więc bierzemy z Was, drodzy inwestorzy.  :bye:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Tak, ale sklepy markety w których to kupujesz nie obsługują się same, tak jak towar nie produkuje się sam. Ci ludzie z których tu sobie kpisz w najlepsze zarabiają tą minimalną, która po prawdzie wzrosła znowu znacznie. Skądś te pieniądze trzeba brać. Więc bierzemy z Was, drodzy inwestorzy.


To teraz zastanów się co by się działo jak Naczelnik zrobiłby to co zapowiada czyli chciał ustalić płacę minimalną na poziomie 4tys.zl  :big grin: 
Ale jak to mówił prezes nad prezesy tzw szczujni Kurski "ciemny lud wszystko kupi"  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Po prostu trzeba jakoś wytłumaczyć żonie te płytki za 100 zł/m są prawie tak samo ładne


Ale jak robocizna to 120zł/m2, materiały pomocnicze kolejne kilka dych - to te kilka dych na materiale to nie jest taka duża oszczędność. A uszczęśliwienie żony bezcenne.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Ale jak robocizna to 120zł/m2, materiały pomocnicze kolejne kilka dych - to te kilka dych na materiale to nie jest taka duża oszczędność. A uszczęśliwienie żony bezcenne.


He, he... żeby ten przepis był taki prosty  :smile:  
A wiesz co jest najgorsze? W tej chwili jesteśmy na etapie wyborów przed budową - wiadomo milion decyzji w bardzo krótkim czasie. Trzeba się zmobilizować, trochę poczytać, popytać. Ja myślę z czego ściany nośne i czym ogrzewać - moja pani co dać na podłogi, czy szare kafle do salonu czy drewnopodobne, czy szafki w kuchni z uchwytami czy na click itp. I najgorsze jest to, że cokolwiek dzisiaj wybierze to za 3 lata powie - kto ją na tą podłogę namówił, ona jest koszmarna, czas na zmianę  :smile:

----------


## martingg

> He, he... żeby ten przepis był taki prosty  
> A wiesz co jest najgorsze? W tej chwili jesteśmy na etapie wyborów przed budową - wiadomo milion decyzji w bardzo krótkim czasie. Trzeba się zmobilizować, trochę poczytać, popytać. Ja myślę z czego ściany nośne i czym ogrzewać - moja pani co dać na podłogi, czy szare kafle do salonu czy drewnopodobne, czy szafki w kuchni z uchwytami czy na click itp. I najgorsze jest to, że cokolwiek dzisiaj wybierze to za 3 lata powie - kto ją na tą podłogę namówił, ona jest koszmarna, czas na zmianę


wybierać wykończenie kiedy się nie zaczęło budowy? serio? Przypomina mi to żonę znajomego która jeździła z nim po przedszkolach żłobkach i wybierali studia dla dziecka problem był taki, że nawet w ciąży jeszcze nie była.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> wybierać wykończenie kiedy się nie zaczęło budowy? serio? Przypomina mi to żonę znajomego która jeździła z nim po przedszkolach żłobkach i wybierali studia dla dziecka problem był taki, że nawet w ciąży jeszcze nie była.


Serio serio.
Trzeba myśleć o wszystkim dużo wcześniej. Jak na długim korytarzu dam gres 60x60 i wyjdzie mi docinka przy ścianie 5 cm to trochę kulawo to będzie wyglądało. Przy płytkach drewnopodobnych 20cm szerokich, wszelkie docinki i niesymetryczność już tak po oczach nie biją. Nie wybieram konkretnego modelu/koloru. Chodzi mi o wymiary. Jestem jeszcze na etapie projektu. Mogę wszystko.
Ale to tylko jeden z miliona przykładów o czym należy pamiętać jeszcze przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty.
A z drugiej strony - czym ma się kobieta ekscytować w trakcie budowy? Betonem, stalą, tynkami?

----------


## giman

> wybierać wykończenie kiedy się nie zaczęło budowy? serio?


To nic niezwykłego, pozwala uniknąć pewnych błędów w przyszłości i nie zmuszać do kompromisów.




> Przypomina mi to żonę znajomego która jeździła z nim po przedszkolach żłobkach i wybierali studia dla dziecka problem był taki, że nawet w ciąży jeszcze nie była.


A to zupełnie coś innego, to już kliniczno-psychiatryczne.

----------


## MiroMirek

> wybierać wykończenie kiedy się nie zaczęło budowy? serio? Przypomina mi to żonę znajomego która jeździła z nim po przedszkolach żłobkach i wybierali studia dla dziecka problem był taki, że nawet w ciąży jeszcze nie była.


bardzo rozsądne podejście. Ja miałem projekt wnętrz domu  (łącznie z wizualizacjami) zanim wbiłem pierwszą łopatę w ziemie  :smile:  - projekt obejmuje wszystko - łazienkę, kuchnię, hol,... w tym oczywiście ceramika łazienkowa, wszelkie baterie, prysznice ... bez garażu i pomieszczenia gospodarczego  :smile:  , wszystko jest rozmierzone i widać jak będzie wyglądać (wizualizacje) - to bardzo pomaga w ocenie kosztów a teraz ludzie pytają - jak Wy to zrobiliście , że to wszystko w domu takie spójne jest  :smile: ))) ?. Projekt zawiera wszystko łącznie z wystrojem typu lampy, kinkiety, kolor ścian, meble ... wszystko.
To są naprawdę dobrze wydane pieniądze.
Architekt wnętrz za całość domu ( w tym wspólne z żoną wyjazdy na oglądanie wyposażenia, bieżące konsultacje a potem za wizyty na budowie gdy wykonawcy mieli jakieś wątpliwości) + 12 wizualizacji wnętrz domu (zmieniane w trakcie gdy np. zmieniły się płytki) wziął 15 tys. - gdybym jeszcze raz budował zrobiłbym dokładnie tak samo...

----------


## Janekk1234

Każdy ma inne podejście. Wielu woli samemu wybrać kolor ścian czy lampy, mają do tego dryg i nie jest to problem a wręcz przyjemność. To też kwestia jak kto wogole ma zorganizowane życie. Jedni mają wszystko zaplanowane a inni trochę zostawiają miejsca na improwizację.

----------


## Janekk1234

odnośnie podwyżek- kolega się buduje i co go spotkam to  przeżywa że wszystko skoczyło o 100 % aż wkurza mnie tym piepszeniem

szybki google i jest czarno na białym że ten gigantyczny wzrost w ciągu ostatnich 12 miesięcy wynosi niecałe 5 %

----------


## Nurek_

> odnośnie podwyżek- kolega się buduje i co go spotkam to  przeżywa że wszystko skoczyło o 100 % aż wkurza mnie tym piepszeniem
> 
> szybki google i jest czarno na białym że ten gigantyczny wzrost w ciągu ostatnich 12 miesięcy wynosi niecałe 5 %


Nie wiem jak w ciągu ostatnich 12 miesięcy, ale w ciągu 2-3 lat wiele rzeczy zdrożało nawet o 100%. Szybki przykład: w 2018 szwedzką blachówkę modułowa z górnej półki kupowałem po 29 zł/m2. Znajomy co się właśnie buduje mówi, że zapłaci 70 zł/m2. Stal to samo - ja płaciłem po 2k, teraz jest po 4...

----------


## Kaizen

> Stal to samo - ja płaciłem po 2k, teraz jest po 4...


Blachodachówki nie kupowałem. Ale 28 lutego 2017r pręty fi6mm kupowałem po 2,5. 10 marca 2017  fi8 po 2,58 a fi10 i fi12 po 2,28.

Podobno ceny EPS szaleją. 16 listopada 2017r. kupowałem Styropmin EPS80 0,030 po 234zł/m3 i była to cena bardzo podobna do styronet, gdzie teraz cena wynosi 320 zł. Czyli wzrost 37% w ciągu 3,5 roku. Sporo. Ale to 3,5 roku i asortyment, którego ceny niby nie zacytuję tytułu wątku

----------


## Lukasz11

> odnośnie podwyżek- kolega się buduje i co go spotkam to  przeżywa że wszystko skoczyło o 100 % aż wkurza mnie tym piepszeniem
> 
> szybki google i jest czarno na białym że ten gigantyczny wzrost w ciągu ostatnich 12 miesięcy wynosi niecałe 5 %


Ty nie szukaj w Internecie, tylko zadzwoń do składu budowlanego. Okaże się, że cena w Internecie nieaktualna i często nie ma jeszcze towaru.

Na początku marca silikaty miałem od ręki. Teraz cena wzrosła o 25% i fabryka nie potrafi się określić, kiedy dostarcza. Ot jeden z przykładów.

----------


## coachu13

Wiadomo, że zawsze wszystko drożeje. Natomiast w z związku z sytuacją na rynkach jest niesamowita różnica w cenach stali 2020 ver 2021.
Takie ceny na pewno będą przez cały 2021. Być może stal pójdzie w dół w 2022.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Ty nie szukaj w Internecie, tylko zadzwoń do składu budowlanego. Okaże się, że cena w Internecie nieaktualna i często nie ma jeszcze towaru.
> 
> Na początku marca silikaty miałem od ręki. Teraz cena wzrosła o 25% i fabryka nie potrafi się określić, kiedy dostarcza. Ot jeden z przykładów.


nie szukam w internecie tylko czytam statystyki - dane największej grupy handlowej PSB , owszem stal skoczyła więcej ale reszta nie aż tyle. 




Grupa PSB Handel S.A. śledzi ceny wiodących materiałów dla budownictwa oraz domu i ogrodu, co pozwala obserwować zmiany trendów. W ostatnim miesiącu ceny materiałów średnio wzrosły o ponad 4%. Najbardziej wzrosły ceny płyt OSB – aż o 32%. Spadły natomiast ceny materiałów ściennych, kominów o ponad 6%.

*Ceny w kwietniu 2021 r., w stosunku do kwietnia 2020 r*., średnio wzrosły o 4,7%. Odnotowano wzrosty w 19 grupach towarowych:  płyty OSB (+32,4%), oświetlenia, elektryka (+9,6%), izolacje termiczne (+7,9%), sucha zabudowa (+7,9%), instalacje, ogrzewanie (+7,1%), ogród i hobby (+6,5%), dachy, rynny (+5,0%), narzędzia (+4,4%), wyposażenie, AGD (+4,0%), cement, wapno (+3,6%), płytki, łazienki, kuchnie (+3,0%), farby, lakiery (+2,7%), chemia budowlana (+2,6%), wykończenia (+2,5%), izolacje wodochronne (+2,2%), stolarka (+2,1%), dekoracje (+1,8%), otoczenie domu (+1,1%) oraz motoryzacja (+0,2%). Spadek cen nastąpił tylko w grupie ściany, kominy (-6,6%).

----------


## martingg

> Ty nie szukaj w Internecie, tylko zadzwoń do składu budowlanego. Okaże się, że cena w Internecie nieaktualna i często nie ma jeszcze towaru.
> 
> Na początku marca silikaty miałem od ręki. Teraz cena wzrosła o 25% i fabryka nie potrafi się określić, kiedy dostarcza. Ot jeden z przykładów.





> Blachodachówki nie kupowałem. Ale 28 lutego 2017r pręty fi6mm kupowałem po 2,5. 10 marca 2017  fi8 po 2,58 a fi10 i fi12 po 2,28.
> 
> Podobno ceny EPS szaleją. 16 listopada 2017r. kupowałem Styropmin EPS80 0,030 po 234zł/m3 i była to cena bardzo podobna do styronet, gdzie teraz cena wynosi 320 zł. Czyli wzrost 37% w ciągu 3,5 roku. Sporo. Ale to 3,5 roku i asortyment, którego ceny niby nie zacytuję tytułu wątku





> nie szukam w internecie tylko czytam statystyki - dane największej grupy handlowej PSB , owszem stal skoczyła więcej ale reszta nie aż tyle. 
> 
> Grupa PSB Handel S.A. śledzi ceny wiodących materiałów dla budownictwa oraz domu i ogrodu, co pozwala obserwować zmiany trendów. W ostatnim miesiącu ceny materiałów średnio wzrosły o ponad 4%. Najbardziej wzrosły ceny płyt OSB – aż o 32%. Spadły natomiast ceny materiałów ściennych, kominów o ponad 6%.
> 
> *Ceny w kwietniu 2021 r., w stosunku do kwietnia 2020 r*., średnio wzrosły o 4,7%. Odnotowano wzrosty w 19 grupach towarowych:  płyty OSB (+32,4%), oświetlenia, elektryka (+9,6%), izolacje termiczne (+7,9%), sucha zabudowa (+7,9%), instalacje, ogrzewanie (+7,1%), ogród i hobby (+6,5%), dachy, rynny (+5,0%), narzędzia (+4,4%), wyposażenie, AGD (+4,0%), cement, wapno (+3,6%), płytki, łazienki, kuchnie (+3,0%), farby, lakiery (+2,7%), chemia budowlana (+2,6%), wykończenia (+2,5%), izolacje wodochronne (+2,2%), stolarka (+2,1%), dekoracje (+1,8%), otoczenie domu (+1,1%) oraz motoryzacja (+0,2%). Spadek cen nastąpił tylko w grupie ściany, kominy (-6,6%).




Właśnie buduje, w przyszłym tygodniu szalują strop.
Beton b25 230-240 netto, trafił mi się bardzo w porządku handlowiec, który dał mi namiary na kolegów i coś tam taniej idzie kupić, płyty szalunkowe itp udało mi się kupić w spoko cenie. Dogadałem się na całą budowę z nim na 215 netto + w8 w gratisie. Oczywiście nasz kochany ***** *** zmienił VAT na beton i już oficjalnie się nie kupi na 8% tylko na 23% od marca 2020.
Styropian szaleje bo podobno Chiny mocno ruszyły i wszystko ciągną co się da, aczkolwiek jest lepiej bo można już podobno kupić  :big grin:  tak to nawet kupić był problem. Zimą patrzyłem etixx fasada 250?260? teraz 320.
Stal dopiero co płaciłem f10 czy f12 po 3,85 jakoś vs grudzień 3,25 zł vs lato 2020 2,9zł. Tutaj kochania unia dorzuciła kolejny podatek oczywiście.
XPS był 410 zimą teraz 460
Zwykły styro był 160-180 jest 250 ~~
PRUSZYŃSKI PANEL (rąbek) PD 510 S purmax ral 7016 45 netto m2 nie wiem ile był wcześniej, ale chyba w normie
Wczoraj przywieźli mi Xelle Silke 12 na działówki 3,2 sztuka, 24 zdaje się koło 5,5zł miał. Dostępne od ręki w środę o 14 zamówiłem w czwartek rano miałem na budowie.
Solbet 500 24cm 10zł z nim jest problem bo go ogólnie nie ma i ciężko dostać, zamawiają po 3-4 tiry miesięcznie, a dojeżdża 1 z H+H ten sam problem nie wiem jak porotherm, silka dostępna u mnie od ręki Xella.
Od właściciela mojego składu budowlanego wiem iż OSB poszło mocno do góry, kupował po 100 teraz jest po 135-140. Na szczęście jej nie potrzebuje  :wink:  

Także ogólnie nieprawdą jest iż poszło o 100%, ale faktem jest iż stal oraz styropian poszły o 50% oraz OSB, reszta standardowo koło 5% jak co roku.

----------


## Lukasz11

> nie szukam w internecie tylko czytam statystyki - dane największej grupy handlowej PSB , owszem stal skoczyła więcej ale reszta nie aż tyle.


Statystyki... to wszystko wyjaśnia.
Statystyka jest jak bikini. Pokazuje dużo, ale nie to, co najważniejsze.

----------


## Janekk1234

dla rekonesansu spytałem o cenę stropowych płyt kanałowych tam gdzie zamawiałem 2 lata temu. cena ta sama. 108 złotych brutto za m2

----------


## martingg

> dla rekonesansu spytałem o cenę stropowych płyt kanałowych tam gdzie zamawiałem 2 lata temu. cena ta sama. 108 złotych brutto za m2


to dla rekonesansu spytaj tam gdzie zamawiałeś stal, styropian i płyty osb  :wink:  ile teraz kosztuje a ile 2 lata temu

----------


## Janekk1234

> Statystyki... to wszystko wyjaśnia.
> Statystyka jest jak bikini. Pokazuje dużo, ale nie to, co najważniejsze.


pokazuje cenę . wolę statystyczną cenę ze 100 sklepów niż histeryczną opinię jednego czy nawet trzech majstrów którzy krzyczą że wszystko skoczyło o 100%

----------


## Robinson74

> Stal to samo - ja płaciłem po 2k, teraz jest po 4...


2-3 lata temu płaciłeś 2k za stal? To chyba bez faktury na czarno.

----------


## Janekk1234

> 2-3 lata temu płaciłeś 2k za stal? To chyba bez faktury na czarno.


aż sprawdziłem cenę stali - 2 lata temu grubaśny dwuteownik na podciąg -  3,7 pln brutto za kg

----------


## martingg

Kolejny bonus zacząłem budowę miesiąc temu? Deski na deskowanie były po 550 pln m3, obecnie 700 pln m3.

----------


## martingg

Kolejna ciekawostka równo tydzień temu 07.05 zamawiałem stal i płaciłem po 3900. Właśnie dzwoniłem na ten skład bo podobno podrożało. 4450zł f10. 550zł w tydzień.

----------


## MiroMirek

https://pieniadze.rp.pl/finanse-domo...easer_redirect

----------


## martingg

Stal 07.05.2021 3900 tona
Stal 14.05.2021 4450 tona
Stal 24.05.2021 4900 tona  :wink:

----------


## szymku

To jeszcze nic. Jeżeli ktoś kupuje blachę stalową czarną, to:

- gorącowalcowana w grudniu 2020 kosztowała 2,7 zł/kg - obecnie 6,20 zł/kg

- zimnowalcowana w grudniu 2020 kosztowała 3,10 zł/kg - obecnie 10,00 zł/kg.

Ciekawe jak to wpłynie na ceny samochodów - ponad trzykrotny wzrost cen materiału...

----------


## Janekk1234

> To jeszcze nic. Jeżeli ktoś kupuje blachę stalową czarną, to:
> 
> - gorącowalcowana w grudniu 2020 kosztowała 2,7 zł/kg - obecnie 6,20 zł/kg
> 
> - zimnowalcowana w grudniu 2020 kosztowała 3,10 zł/kg - obecnie 10,00 zł/kg.
> 
> Ciekawe jak to wpłynie na ceny samochodów - ponad trzykrotny wzrost cen materiału...


cena stali w samochodzie to sobie policz jak małą częścią jest całkowitej ceny zakupu auta....

----------


## maaszak

> Ciekawe jak to wpłynie na ceny samochodów - ponad trzykrotny wzrost cen materiału...


Cena samochodów to nie jest problem ceny stali. Raczej kwestia braku dostępności półprzewodników i nowe normy Euro7 i w zakresie wyposażenia obowiązkowego. https://youtu.be/nsj43FoAdJY

----------


## martingg

m3 desek na deskowanie w polowie kwitnia 500m3, teraz 700m3, ma być jeszcze drożej. Szczyt rok temu za deski był 590 m3.

----------


## Janekk1234

> m3 desek na deskowanie w polowie kwitnia 500m3, teraz 700m3, .


da się znaleźć drożej niż te 700 ale znaczna liczba ofert to  500 za m3

----------


## martingg

> da się znaleźć drożej niż te 700 ale znaczna liczba ofert to  500 za m3


dzwoniłem do 3 miejsc, cena 700, 680 i 800 pln m3, +30-50zł za m5 jak ma byc impregnowana. 40km od warszawy na zachód

----------


## Janekk1234

> dzwoniłem do 3 miejsc, cena 700, 680 i 800 pln m3, +30-50zł za m5 jak ma byc impregnowana. 40km od warszawy na zachód


ja wolę tradycyjne sposoby , zaglądam na olx.

----------


## martingg

> ja wolę tradycyjne sposoby , zaglądam na olx.


mówisz o używanych? Właśnie zadzwoniłem na dwa numery z OLX 680m3 oraz 800m3.

----------


## Janekk1234

> mówisz o używanych? Właśnie zadzwoniłem na dwa numery z OLX 680m3 oraz 800m3.


niekoniecznie  używanych choć na szalunki jaknajbardziej by się takowe nadały 

ale tam się ogłaszają też producenci. 
https://www.olx.pl/d/oferta/deska-sz...tml#04ccbb5d3d

----------


## martingg

> niekoniecznie  używanych choć na szalunki jaknajbardziej by się takowe nadały 
> 
> ale tam się ogłaszają też producenci. 
> https://www.olx.pl/d/oferta/deska-sz...tml#04ccbb5d3d


Tak dzwoniłem do nich  :smile:  680 zł m3.

----------


## dawiddur

u mnie, najtańszy tartak w okolicy w ciągu miesiąca z 600 na 700m3 brutto, centrum kraju, ale cena z dnia na dzień może się zmienić. Deska czy więźba jedna cena

----------


## martingg

> u mnie, najtańszy tartak w okolicy w ciągu miesiąca z 600 na 700m3 brutto, centrum kraju, ale cena z dnia na dzień może się zmienić. Deska czy więźba jedna cena


normalna cena obecnie, ja też centrum.

----------


## dawiddur

Znacie ceny tarcicy, desek itd w naszych górach?

----------


## martingg

nie znam, ale stawiam iż koszt transportu zabija  :wink:

----------


## Arturo1972

> nie znam, ale stawiam iż koszt transportu zabija


Nie koniecznie tak musi być. 
Firmy stosują transport połączony a to znacznie zmniejsza koszt.
Druga sprawa, tartaki z gór mogą mieć swoje oddziały sprzedaży,czy składy w głębi Polski.

----------


## martingg

No nie wiem, dzwoniłem do 5 różnych z mojej okolicy, wszędzie ta sama cena +/-

----------


## Arturo1972

> No nie wiem, dzwoniłem do 5 różnych z mojej okolicy, wszędzie ta sama cena +/-


Budując się 10 lat temu okoliczne firmy czy składy budowlane traktowałem tyko w razie W lub po jakieś pierdółki jedynie.
Praktycznie cały materiał budowlany na dom zamawiałem po Polsce bo było taniej niż w okolicy. 
Na Śląsku się budowałem.

Drewno na strop i więźbę na Podhalu, styro w Gdańsku, silikat w Kielcach, dachówka w Pszczynie itp,stal w Cieszynie bodajże.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Budując się 10 lat temu okoliczne firmy czy składy budowlane traktowałem tyko w razie W lub po jakieś pierdółki jedynie.
> Praktycznie cały materiał budowlany na dom zamawiałem po Polsce bo było taniej niż w okolicy. 
> Na Śląsku się budowałem.
> 
> Drewno na strop i więźbę na Podhalu, styro w Gdańsku, silikat w Kielcach, dachówka w Pszczynie itp,stal w Cieszynie bodajże.


Powiem Ci szczerze, nie wyobrażam sobie nawet budowy w taki sposób jak opisujesz.

----------


## martingg

Ktoś wie jak dachy? Na profilu lokalnego sprzedawcy rukki i planja wrzucił info że od 01.06 drożeją o .... 23%>

----------


## Arturo1972

> Powiem Ci szczerze, nie wyobrażam sobie nawet budowy w taki sposób jak opisujesz.


Zdaje sobie sprawę, że dzisiejsze pokolenie jest tak wygodne  i leniwe, że wszystko chciałoby mieć na tacy podwiezione pod drzwi ale wtedy nie ma prawa owo pokolenie narzekać, że jest drogo. 
Usługi dodatkowe zawsze kosztują   :wink: 

A ekipę do SSO miałem spod Radomia czyli jakieś 300km ode mnie,bo byli tańsi od miejscowych o ok.30tys.zl a tym samym te 30 klocków przeznaczyłem na inne cele   :wink:

----------


## giman

Nie myl wygody z lenistwem. Trzeba rozumieć znaczenie słow  :big tongue:   :wink:

----------


## Janekk1234

> Powiem Ci szczerze, nie wyobrażam sobie nawet budowy w taki sposób jak opisujesz.


a co za problem w dzisiejszych czasach kupić, i czekać na transport ? co mnie obchodzi skąd jedzie dany towar

kupując odkurzacz na allegro też zastanawiasz się czy czasem nie jedzie spoza twojego powiatu ?

zresztą teraz producent cegły np z gdańska ma składy w całej Polsce , i taki arturo myślał że kupił z gdańska a to dotarło do niego z pobliskiego akurat placu  :wink:

----------


## Arturo1972

> i taki arturo myślał że kupił z gdańska a to dotarło do niego z pobliskiego akurat placu


Oj nie, styro dotarł do mnie nie z Gdańska ale prosto od producenta z Oświęcimia, tym bardziej, że miałem specjalne zamówienie na indywidualny wymiar EPS200 pod płytę  :wink: 
Silikaty też przyjechały prosto z fabryki producenta w Kluczach   :smile: 

I tutaj jest clou, ja jako maluczki nie mógłbym kupić prosto od producenta a widać, że firma z Gdańska miała na tyle dobry rabat, że i mnie satysfakcjonowała ich cena, też po negocjacjach jasna sprawa.

Ale tak jak piszesz, w dobie neta i telefonów mało ważne gdzie się zamawia materiał, jak z transportem wyjdzie taniej niż za rogiem to i Wysp Bahama można zamawiać   :big grin:

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> ...Ale tak jak piszesz, w dobie neta i telefonów mało ważne gdzie się zamawia materiał, jak z transportem wyjdzie taniej niż za rogiem to i Wysp Bahama można zamawiać


W sumie racja. Jest jeszcze coś takiego jak lokalny patriotyzm. Jak mogę wesprzeć firmę z lokalnego podwórka to staram się to zrobić.
Ale prawda jest taka, że jeśli chodzi np. o cegłę, bloczki fundamentowe i inne "cało samochodowe" zamówienia liczone w TIRach a nie sztukach czy paletach, to i tak nikt tego nie trzyma na placu tylko wszystko jedzie bezpośrednio od producenta do odbiorcy, a skład budowlany pośredniczy tylko w zamówieniu i przy okazji oczywiście kasuje swój procent z faktury. Chociaż pamiętam jak 10 lat temu budowałem dom to lepszą cenę miałem na bloczek fundamentowy w składzie budowlanym niż u producenta tych bloczków. 
Często różnicę między ceną producenta, a ceną w lokalnym składzie rozwala koszt transportu. I co z tego że zaoszczędzisz tysiąc zł na materiale jak 1,5 tys. wydasz na dodatkowy transport. 
Osobiście jednak wolałbym zamawiać w lokalnych firmach niż na wyspach Bahama. Łatwiej wstrzelić się z zamówieniem. Jak ci braknie jednej palety towaru to na miejscu za godzinę dowiozą, jak zostanie za dużo materiału to też można zwroty dogadać. 
A cena - jest ważna ale nie najważniejsza.

----------


## Arturo1972

> W sumie racja. Jest jeszcze coś takiego jak lokalny patriotyzm. Jak mogę wesprzeć firmę z lokalnego podwórka to staram się to zrobić.
> Ale prawda jest taka, że jeśli chodzi np. o cegłę, bloczki fundamentowe i inne "cało samochodowe" zamówienia liczone w TIRach a nie sztukach czy paletach, to i tak nikt tego nie trzyma na placu tylko wszystko jedzie bezpośrednio od producenta do odbiorcy, a skład budowlany pośredniczy tylko w zamówieniu i przy okazji oczywiście kasuje swój procent z faktury. Chociaż pamiętam jak 10 lat temu budowałem dom to lepszą cenę miałem na bloczek fundamentowy w składzie budowlanym niż u producenta tych bloczków. 
> Często różnicę między ceną producenta, a ceną w lokalnym składzie rozwala koszt transportu. I co z tego że zaoszczędzisz tysiąc zł na materiale jak 1,5 tys. wydasz na dodatkowy transport. 
> Osobiście jednak wolałbym zamawiać w lokalnych firmach niż na wyspach Bahama. Łatwiej wstrzelić się z zamówieniem. Jak ci braknie jednej palety towaru to na miejscu za godzinę dowiozą, jak zostanie za dużo materiału to też można zwroty dogadać. 
> A cena - jest ważna ale nie najważniejsza.


Nie no, jasna sprawa, że całość ceny opieramy na koszt łącznie z transportem i wtedy porównujemy. 
Nie jestem "lokalnym patriotą" ale pierwsze co zrobiłem to udałem się do pobliskich składów i hurtowni materiałów bud. z zestawieniem materiałów i pytaniem ile jest dla nich warte pełne zaopatrzenie mojej budowy w materiały budowlane. 
Dostałem rabat 10-15% od ceny sklepowej. 
Po przeliczaniu i przeanalizowaniu cen "w Polsce" podziękowałem  :smile: 
Głównie bazowałem na allegro czy hurtowniach internetowych i tak poszło.

Jak mi brakło 18szt bloczka silikatowego to brałem mojego Berlingo, którego nota bene kupiłem specjalnie na czas budowy, leciałem do hurtowni i w godzinę przywiozłem   :big grin:

----------


## martingg

okna vetrex od 08.06 + 6% około do góry kolejne. Od początku roku +7,5% podrożały.

----------


## tentypmich

Dziś udało mi się dorwać jeszcze tonę stali w cenie 5250 zł. U konkurencji po 5400-5500 zł za tonę. Małopolska

Kubik XPS 10cm - 590 zł...

----------


## martingg

Cieszę się że kupiłem miesiąc MIESIAC temu po 3400, a xps po 460.

----------


## agb

2 tygodnie temu kupiłem jeszcze stal po 3300 netto. Pręt fi10 żebrowany.  Fi 12 był 50 zł tańszy, albo droższy. Już nie pamiętam.

----------


## Zak2021

Moja siostra jest księgową w tartaku. Zamawiałem właśnie więźbę na dach. Dostałem w czwartek wycenę z informacją, że to wycena na bieżący dzień. W piątek już była inna. Ceny zmieniają się z dnia na dzień. Właściciel tartaku myśli o zwolnieniach bo brakuje materiału do produkcji i ludzie nie mają co robić.

Skorzystałem z okazji i w marcu (przed rozpoczęciem budowy) kupiłem już potrzebne kilometry przewodów 1,5 i 2,5 i rury do podłogówki. Teraz już wiem, że należało tez kupić stal na całą budowę.

Niemniej jednak, ku pokrzepieniu serc napiszę, że na pewno czasy kosmicznych podwyżek za jakiś czas się skończą i ceny przystopują (tzn.. pójdą w górę zgodnie z ogólną inflacją a nie pionowo w górę).

----------


## agb

45×95 Drewno konstrukcyjne C24 - w zeszłym roku niecałe 8zł/mb dziś ponad 14. Takie "zwykłe" chyba mniej poszło do góry?

----------


## Arturo1972

Bardzo trafny komentarz pod dzisiejsze ceny   :smile: 



> Ktoś za te ,,+" musi zapłacić. Druga sprawa brak chętnych do pracy,a ci co robią to nie wyrabiają i mają w czym wybierać. Kolejna sprawa wartość pieniądza...kiedyś 10 koła coś znaczyło a teraz nie wiadomo co z tym zrobić


Proponuję głosować i za 1000+ a i za płacą minimalną 4000zl jak Wódz obiecał i będzie jak w raju   :big grin: 

Kiedyś, ale nie tak dawno znowu bo przed 2015r za "normalnej Polski", 12 koła to była dla mnie kosmiczna kwota za WM i reku i całą WM z reku sam zrobiłem w kwocie 6,5tys.zl
A dzisiaj czytam, że "biorcy plusów" za sam rekuperator płacą 15-17tys.zl i to bez mrugnięcia okiem na realia tylko na kolorowe foldery...
Ale kiedyś nie było 500+ i człowiek był zmuszony używać szarych komórek,które wtedy były aktywne a które dzisiaj u większości są "w odwrocie",cytując klasyka  :big grin:

----------


## tentypmich

> 2 tygodnie temu kupiłem jeszcze stal po 3300 netto. Pręt fi10 żebrowany.  Fi 12 był 50 zł tańszy, albo droższy. Już nie pamiętam.


Gdzie takie ceny!?

----------


## agb

W Mazowieckiem.

----------


## agb

> Bardzo trafny komentarz pod dzisiejsze ceny  
> 
> 
> Proponuję głosować i za 1000+ a i za płacą minimalną 4000zl jak Wódz obiecał i będzie jak w raju  
> 
> Kiedyś, ale nie tak dawno znowu bo przed 2015r za "normalnej Polski", 12 koła to była dla mnie kosmiczna kwota za WM i reku i całą WM z reku sam zrobiłem w kwocie 6,5tys.zl
> A dzisiaj czytam, że "biorcy plusów" za sam rekuperator płacą 15-17tys.zl i to bez mrugnięcia okiem na realia tylko na kolorowe foldery...
> Ale kiedyś nie było 500+ i człowiek był zmuszony używać szarych komórek,które wtedy były aktywne a które dzisiaj u większości są "w odwrocie",cytując klasyka


Lecz się. Na nogi. Bo na głowę to już dawno za późno.

----------


## martingg

> 45×95 Drewno konstrukcyjne C24 - w zeszłym roku niecałe 8zł/mb dziś ponad 14. Takie "zwykłe" chyba mniej poszło do góry?


połowa kwietnia m3 deski na deskowanie 500-550, obecnie 700. "Zwykłe" też do góry. Pytałem na składzie ile rok temu było to max 590 zł. Początek czerwca, a jest już 700.

----------


## mistalova

> Lecz się. Na nogi. Bo na głowę to już dawno za późno.


Ale on napisał samą prawdę.
Redystrybucja socjalu jest pośrednią przyczyną szalonego wzrostu cen, nie tylko materiałów budowlanych.

https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/nowe...28067872a.html

----------


## tentypmich

> Cieszę się że kupiłem miesiąc MIESIAC temu po 3400, a xps po 460.


Dziś trochę podzwoniłem i dorwałem XPS 12cm za 525 zł kubik

----------


## giman

Mogłem kupić/zrobić szopę ogrodową rok temu. 
Teraz boję sie sprawdzać ceny.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Nie straszcie bo ja we wrześniu/październiku mam zamiar zaczynać budowę. Przed zimą na pewno chcę zamknąć stan zero, a jak się uda SSO.

----------


## martingg

nie straszymy piszemy jak jest  :wink:

----------


## Zak2021

> Mogłem kupić/zrobić szopę ogrodową rok temu. 
> Teraz boję sie sprawdzać ceny.


Kupiłem w maju 2021 garaż blaszany (3x5) drugiego gatunku za 1.250 PLN.
Za miesiąc zamknę budynek, będę go sprzedawał. Na 100% na nim zarobię, mimo, że używany  :smile:

----------


## martingg

sąsiad chciał kupić garaż 2300 obecnie  :smile:  rok temu zapłaciłem za taki sam garaż 1700.

----------


## giman

> Kupiłem w maju 2021 garaż blaszany (3x5) drugiego gatunku za 1.250 PLN.
> Za miesiąc zamknę budynek, będę go sprzedawał. Na 100% na nim zarobię, mimo, że używany


Gratuluję  :smile: 
Ja poszukam ładnej drewnianej z podłogą, ale wymiary podobne bo cos 3x5 będe robił.

----------


## mistalova

Przed długim weekendem kupiłem 1t płukanego piasku - zapłaciłem 42PLNB, a w zeszłym roku 30PLN....

----------


## tomasziolkowski

A dlaczego takie podwyżki? A dlatego:
cyt.
"Z newslettera kredytowego Biura Informacji Kredytowej (BIK) wynika, że w kwietniu 2021 r. banki udzieliły o 32,4 proc. więcej kredytów hipotecznych niż w kwietniu 2020 r. Jeszcze większa dynamika (+41,1 proc.) dotyczyła wartości udzielonych kredytów."
Taka sytuacja utrzyma się chyba jeszcze jakiś czas.

----------


## martingg

stawiam sso + okna (bo kolejna podwyżka od jutra w vetrex o 6-8%) i w tym roku nic więcej nie robię, elektryke może zimą a nóż widelec coś spadnie ...

----------


## Xarch

> stawiam sso + okna (bo kolejna podwyżka od jutra w vetrex o 6-8%) i w tym roku nic więcej nie robię, elektryke może zimą a nóż widelec coś spadnie ...


Też raczej pójdę tym torem. Za 2 tyg. będę miał okna, kupione tuż przed kolejną podwyżką. Zrobię otwory na wentylację i może kupię na nią bebechy bez rekuperatora. Poczekam. Chociaż już od roku słyszę - taniej nie będzie.  :smile:

----------


## martingg

Ja właśnie dziś zamówiłem okna w poniedziałek przyszły rozszalują strop i lecą dalej z tematem nośnych na stropie i tyle

----------


## Robinson74

Ma ktoś namiar na sklep internetowy, w którym kupię w nie najwyższej cenie XPS o grubości 2 i 3 cm (np. Synthos G Prime). 
W sumie potrzebuję ponad 20 m3. 
Ewentualnie EPS 200, jeśli EPS będzie znacznie tańszy. 
Ale szczególnie do piwnicy i do garażu wolałbym XPS.

----------


## agb

> Ma ktoś namiar na sklep internetowy, w którym kupię w nie najwyższej cenie XPS o grubości 2 i 3 cm (np. Synthos G Prime). 
> W sumie potrzebuję ponad 20 m3. 
> Ewentualnie EPS 200, jeśli EPS będzie znacznie tańszy. 
> Ale szczególnie do piwnicy i do garażu wolałbym XPS.


odezwij się do fightera1983. On miał synthosa. Tylko nie wiem czy 20m3 spełni minimum logistyczne.

----------


## agb

> stawiam sso + okna (bo kolejna podwyżka od jutra w vetrex o 6-8%) i w tym roku nic więcej nie robię, elektryke może zimą a nóż widelec coś spadnie ...



A dachu nie?  :big grin:

----------


## martingg

> A dachu nie?


Robię pełne deskowanie z papą nie wiem jak docelowe pokrycie, podobno blacha jak stal z cena leci w kosmos. Wycenilem Pruszyński rąbek wyszło 22k z rynna rok temu wycenialem braas turmalin płaski wyszło 24k bez rynien granica się mocno zaciera. Robota kosztuje tyle samo tu i tu ....
O ile mnie pamięć nie myli masz trochę rąbka, jaki kupiłeś model i pamiętasz ile za m2 podstawowej blachy? Pruszyński pd510 45 netto m2 mam wycenę

----------


## agb

> Robię pełne deskowanie z papą nie wiem jak docelowe pokrycie, podobno blacha jak stal z cena leci w kosmos. Wycenilem Pruszyński rąbek wyszło 22k z rynna rok temu wycenialem braas turmalin płaski wyszło 24k bez rynien granica się mocno zaciera. Robota kosztuje tyle samo tu i tu ....
> O ile mnie pamięć nie myli masz trochę rąbka, jaki kupiłeś model i pamiętasz ile za m2 podstawowej blachy? Pruszyński pd510 45 netto m2 mam wycenę


RUUKKI CLASSIC GreenCoat Pural BT 7021 - 50zł netto/m2. Niedługo będę kupował jeszcze ok 20m2, ale nie wiem jeszcze jaka cena w tym roku.

----------


## martingg

> RUUKKI CLASSIC GreenCoat Pural BT 7021 - 50zł netto/m2. Niedługo będę kupował jeszcze ok 20m2, ale nie wiem jeszcze jaka cena w tym roku.


Rukki akurat najdroższe. Ogólnie fabryka jest u mnie w Żyrardowie na przeciwko fabryki jest gość który sprzedaje ich dachy. Wrzucił post na profil firmy na FB że od 01.06 rukki podnosi ceny o 23%. Tak o dwadzieścia trzy procent.
Ogólnie z Rukki zadowolony? Nie faluje? Jest ok?

----------


## agb

> Rukki akurat najdroższe. Ogólnie fabryka jest u mnie w Żyrardowie na przeciwko fabryki jest gość który sprzedaje ich dachy. Wrzucił post na profil firmy na FB że od 01.06 rukki podnosi ceny o 23%. Tak o dwadzieścia trzy procent.
> Ogólnie z Rukki zadowolony? Nie faluje? Jest ok?


Nic nie faluje tam gdzie łaty równo nabite. Niestety łat mam więcej niż potrzeba, ale niekoniecznie idealnie wypoziomowanych. Aczkolwiek u mnie najdłuższy panel ma może z 6m długości. Mam wersję na życzenie bez tych wzdłużnych przetłoczeń niby ograniczających falowanie. Chciałem tą młoteczkowaną, ale wycofali 2 tygodnie przed zamówieniem.

----------


## dawiddur

W centrum kraju koszmar z cenami...
deska calówka z ok.600 na 1000-1200zł/m3 w ciągu kilku miesięcy tego roku, krokwie 1300 wzwyż.
blachę przestałem obserwować, ale mam wyceny z kwotami za blachę w okolicach 30-35zł/m2 (z początku tego roku). Dziś ten sam towar okolica 50zł/m2. Stal zbrojeniowa w marcu czy lutym kupiona za jakieś 3300zł/tona - wówczas sądziłem, że to drogo - dziś 5000zł wzwyż...
ja je*e, brak słów... cegła tylko stoi po ludzku

----------


## tentypmich

To co się dzieje ze stalą to jakaś parodia, ja tydzień temu kupiłem za 5200 zł tona, dziś 5600 zł tona...

----------


## martingg

Jak miło że drewno tak szybuje został mi dach do zrobienia ......

----------


## kaszpir007

> To co się dzieje ze stalą to jakaś parodia, ja tydzień temu kupiłem za 5200 zł tona, dziś 5600 zł tona...


No cóż , sprzedawcy i producenci "testują" ile mogą max zapłacić sprzedający ...

A widać że zapłacą każdą cenę  :smile: 

Dziwię się że stal ciągle taka tania , spokojnie można by dać 10tys za tonę , 1500zł za m3 styropianu , 1000zł za m3 betonu  :wink: 
Zapewne i tak by ludzie zapłacili , bo przecież i tak budują w większości na kredyt , co najwyżej zamiast 30lat będą spłacali 60 lat  :wink: 
A rząd się cieszy , bo coraz wiecej kasy trafia w podatkach a reszta społeczeństwa biednieje bo galopująca prawdziwa inflacja powoduje że z miesiąca na miesiąc to co zarabiają jest coraz mniej warte ...

A tak serio. 

Prawo popytu i podaży.
Jest duża zainteresowanie to ceny szybują w górę , tak długo aż sprzedaż mocno spadnie , wtedy zaczną się "przeceny" ..

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> ...
> Prawo popytu i podaży.
> Jest duża zainteresowanie to ceny szybują w górę , tak długo aż sprzedaż mocno spadnie , wtedy zaczną się "przeceny" ..


Tylko kiedy to będzie?

----------


## martingg

a kto to wie  :wink:  za rok-dwa-trzy-cztery moze sie okazać że teraz to jednak tanio było.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Tylko kiedy to będzie?


Myślę,że rok,dwa ludzie wytrzymają lub przetrzymają takie ceny a potem będzie już z górki czyli mówiąc brutalnie, do momentu aż ludzie nie zaczną sprzedawać swoich SSO czy ledwo dokończonych domów. 
Wtedy będzie taniej kupić taki dom niż budować.
A co ich do tego przymusi  ?
Pęknięty balon gospodarki i Państwa czyli inflacja czyli brak kasy na dodatki socjalne czyli podwyższenie rat kredytów a to się równa brak kasy na spłatę kredytu a to się równa sprzedaży inwestycji. 

Ostatnio dużo na forum było zastanawiania się czy zarabiając 7,5tys.zl miesięcznie można budować dom, w tym była kasa za 3 dzieciaków czyli 1,5tys.zl.
Odpowiedź jest prosta, nie da rady.
A ile takich ludzi bez zastanowienia się co będzie jutro jak zawiesza socjal(a zawieszą)rzuca się na budowę  ? 
Mnóstwo z tego co widać po cenach

----------


## martingg

albo nowy ład wyzwoli kolejny bum budowy domów do 70m2 parteru i bedzie tylko gorzej. Co roku od lat słyszałem że"za rok to juz na pewno spadnie", rok temu już spadało czy też się ustabilizowało po czym niektóre materiały wywaliły 30-50% w tym roku. Tyle są warte prognozy ekonomistów i innych opinii ludzi na forum itp itd.

----------


## ololek

Patrząc na spis decyzji pozwoleń na budowę w mojej miejscowości jest wzrost o 150% rok do roku. Także będzie drożeć. A zarobki nie nadążają niestety.

----------


## Arturo1972

> albo nowy ład wyzwoli kolejny bum budowy domów do 70m2 parteru i bedzie tylko gorzej. Co roku od lat słyszałem że"za rok to juz na pewno spadnie", rok temu już spadało czy też się ustabilizowało po czym niektóre materiały wywaliły 30-50% w tym roku. Tyle są warte prognozy ekonomistów i innych opinii ludzi na forum itp itd.


Tzw nowy ład to ściema pod wyborców,którzy za grosz nie myślą. 
Była już obietnica od 2015r Mieszknia+ i 50tys mieszkań rocznie wybudowanych przez bogate Państwo i co z tym  ? Nico   :smile: 
Nie trzeba być ekonomistą, żeby przewidzieć taką sytuację, która powtarza się co ileś lat.
Podobnie było w latach 2009-2012,gdzie stał kupowałem po 3tys.zl za tonę  a styro po 180zl/m3 ale wtedy ludzie nie mieli gratisów typu 500+ i bazowali jedynie na swoich zarobkach a Państwo miało stabilną i przewidywalną gospodarkę. 
Dzisiaj jest znacznie gorzej i huk będzie tym bardziej większy.

O cenach decyduje podaż. Dopóki  są chętni na takie ceny to one nie spadną.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Dzisiaj RPP podejmuje decyzję o zmianie stóp procentowych. Jak podwyższą (a zakładam że podwyższą) to może ochłodzi to trochę apetyty kredytowe.
A co do szału budowlanego (bo inaczej już tego nie można nazwać) - pomijając indywidualne budownictwo jednorodzinne - to u mnie szaleją deweloperzy. Mieszkam w 40- sto tysięcznym miasteczku. Nadzień dzisiejszy powstaje (jest w budowie) około dziesięciu osiedli domków jednorodzinnych (takich od 10 do 30 budynków).
No fakt - młodzi też chcą gdzieś mieszkać. Lepiej w takim domku do 500 tyl. od dewelopera niż w bloku za niewiele mniej.

----------


## Lukasz11

Bez obaw, ceny nie spadną.
Kupowałem mieszkanie "na gorce" w 2009 roku. Kolega mi mówił "poczekaj, po co teraz, będzie taniej". Nie bylo.
Potem był niby krach, ceny się ustabilizowaly, może były jakieś drobne przeceny. W mieście pełno było reklam typu "nowe mieszkanie, w cenie już od ... tyś", albo "nowa, niższa cena, już... tys". Z ciekawości wtedy dzwonilem do kilku deweloperów. I co? Nic, nie było takich mieszkań, w cenie z reklam. Bo albo było np 1 takie mieszkanie w bloku, albo oficjalnie już wszystkie były wyprzedane, albo w tej cenie były mieszkania w najgorszej części bloku, zacienione itp. Słowem nieciekawe. Te sensowne mieszkania  ciągle trzymały wysoka cenę. Te reklamy to była ściema.

W 2009 za nowe, puste mieszkanie od dewelopera płaciłem 5760 zl/mkw. Dziś, mieszkanie jest wykończone, ale już 12-letnie i cenilbym na około 10 tys/mkw. To gdzie ten spadek?

----------


## Arturo1972

> No fakt - młodzi też chcą gdzieś mieszkać. Lepiej w takim domku do 500 tyl. od dewelopera niż w bloku za niewiele mniej.


Na ten temat też niedawno była dyskusja. 
I dlatego mówię, że już niedługo to potrwa i szybko młodzi będą sprzedawać te domy z zaciągniętą hipoteką   :wink: 

Ale skoro dla nich 300tys.zl to niewiele więcej to macie odpowiedź czemu takie są obecne ceny i skąd się biorą   :wink: 
Pierwsze z brzegu mieszkanie M4 w bloku w Gliwicach:
https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/mies...tml#0c09f6a6dc

----------


## martingg

> Dzisiaj RPP podejmuje decyzję o zmianie stóp procentowych. Jak podwyższą (a zakładam że podwyższą) to może ochłodzi to trochę apetyty kredytowe.
> A co do szału budowlanego (bo inaczej już tego nie można nazwać) - pomijając indywidualne budownictwo jednorodzinne - to u mnie szaleją deweloperzy. Mieszkam w 40- sto tysięcznym miasteczku. Nadzień dzisiejszy powstaje (jest w budowie) około dziesięciu osiedli domków jednorodzinnych (takich od 10 do 30 budynków).
> No fakt - młodzi też chcą gdzieś mieszkać. Lepiej w takim domku do 500 tyl. od dewelopera niż w bloku za niewiele mniej.


oprocentowania na koncie nie ma żadnego, jak podwyższą o te 0,5%? nawet? imo nic to nie zmieni.
U mnie jest to samo z blokami 45km od wawy 45k mieszkańców ~~ przez lata nic sie nie budowało, a od 5? lat niesamowity ruch, teraz buduje z 3-4 większe osiedla bloków, gdzie się da mniejsi developerzy lub ludzie z $ próbują wcisnąć bliźniaki kanadyjskie najczęściej i wszystko się praktycznie sprzedaje. Mój KB jest KB na takiej jednej inwestycji gdzie m2 kosztuje 6500? Małe kameralne osiedle z niskimi blokami "apartamenty" powedzmy po 70-140m2 większośc koło 100m2, wszystko sprzedane.






> Tzw nowy ład to ściema pod wyborców,którzy za grosz nie myślą. 
> Była już obietnica od 2015r Mieszknia+ i 50tys mieszkań rocznie wybudowanych przez bogate Państwo i co z tym  ? Nico  
> Nie trzeba być ekonomistą, żeby przewidzieć taką sytuację, która powtarza się co ileś lat.
> Podobnie było w latach 2009-2012,gdzie stał kupowałem po 3tys.zl za tonę  a styro po 180zl/m3 ale wtedy ludzie nie mieli gratisów typu 500+ i bazowali jedynie na swoich zarobkach a Państwo miało stabilną i przewidywalną gospodarkę. 
> Dzisiaj jest znacznie gorzej i huk będzie tym bardziej większy.
> 
> O cenach decyduje podaż. Dopóki  są chętni na takie ceny to one nie spadną.


podwyższenie kwoty wolnej od podatku, drugi próg 120 tys, bez projektu do 70m2 dosyć "łatwe" do spełnienia co moim zdanime spowoduje jeszcze większy bum budowlany, szczególnie na wsiach "masz tam kawałek łąki synek weź se zbuduj" i sobie zbudują. Ten popyt moim zdaniem szybko nie spadnie. Takie ceny za stal i styro to były rok temu, nie tak dawno. Teraz jest +50%.

----------


## martingg

> Na ten temat też niedawno była dyskusja. 
> I dlatego mówię, że już niedługo to potrwa i szybko młodzi będą sprzedawać te domy z zaciągniętą hipoteką  
> 
> Ale skoro dla nich 300tys.zl to niewiele więcej to macie odpowiedź czemu takie są obecne ceny i skąd się biorą  
> Pierwsze z brzegu mieszkanie M4 w bloku w Gliwicach:
> https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/mies...tml#0c09f6a6dc


Żyrardów, 45km od wawy kupiłem mieszkanie w 2016r 5 lat temu developerskie za 3300m2, ceny były po 3500-3900 średnio. Pięć lat później ceny są po 6000m2 czy spadną? Wątpię.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Bez obaw, ceny nie spadną.
> Kupowałem mieszkanie "na gorce" w 2009 roku. Kolega mi mówił "poczekaj, po co teraz, będzie taniej". Nie bylo.
> Potem był niby krach, ceny się ustabilizowaly, może były jakieś drobne przeceny.


Potem bylo znacznie taniej, przed budowa w 2010r  moje M 52m2 bylo wyceniane na 260tys.zl,po budowie w 2013r już 150tys.zl,nie sprzedałem, trzymałem do zeszłego roku gdzie od zeszłego roku ceny mieszkań ostro poszybowały. 
Wtedy sprzedałem za 250tys.zl  :smile: 



> Żyrardów, 45km od wawy kupiłem mieszkanie w 2016r 5 lat temu developerskie za 3300m2, ceny były po 3500-3900 średnio. Pięć lat później ceny są po 6000m2 czy spadną? Wątpię.


jw  :smile:

----------


## martingg

Pożyjemy zobaczymy. Sąsiad rok temu sprzedał takie mieszkanie jak moje za 320, parter. Teraz inny sąsiad sprzedał takie samo na 4p za 340, jak patrze na ogłoszenia mieszkań to od zeszłego roku poszło z 60 tys do góry. Paranoja.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Pożyjemy zobaczymy. Sąsiad rok temu sprzedał takie mieszkanie jak moje za 320, parter. Teraz inny sąsiad sprzedał takie samo na 4p za 340, jak patrze na ogłoszenia mieszkań to od zeszłego roku poszło z 60 tys do góry. Paranoja.


No zgadza się, jest górka obecnie. 
Ale powoli, bardzo powoli nadciąga krach. 
Przyczyny wyżej opisałem.

Kiedyś górkę i dolek stworzyli tzw "frankowicze",dzisiaj górkę tworzy socjal i 500+ i dlatego tym bardziej będzie wielkie bum bo jest ich więcej od "frankowiczow".

----------


## giman

Po co makroekonomia, gospodarka, na pewno realnie znasz się na innych sprawach  :wink: 




> Myślę,że rok,dwa ludzie wytrzymają lub przetrzymają takie ceny a potem będzie już z górki czyli mówiąc brutalnie, do momentu aż ludzie nie zaczną sprzedawać swoich SSO czy ledwo dokończonych domów. 
> Wtedy będzie taniej kupić taki dom niż budować.
> A co ich do tego przymusi  ?
> Pęknięty balon gospodarki i Państwa czyli inflacja czyli brak kasy na dodatki socjalne czyli podwyższenie rat kredytów a to się równa brak kasy na spłatę kredytu a to się równa sprzedaży inwestycji.


Nic nie pęknie, nie będzie zapaści. W skali mikro zawsze znajdą się ludzie co przeszacowali, będą mieli problemy, bankrustwa i sprzedadzą SSO, ale w skali makro nie będzie to zjawisko większe niż dotychczas. W skali makro będzie rozwój.




> A ile takich ludzi bez zastanowienia się co będzie jutro jak zawiesza socjal(a zawieszą)rzuca się na budowę


Przeceniasz rolę sojalu w "grubych" decyzjach jak budowa domu.
Aaa no i nie zawieszą.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Przeceniasz rolę sojalu w "grubych" decyzjach jak budowa domu.
> Aaa no i nie zawieszą.


Przed wyborami być może nie będzie zawieszenia, chociaż nie jestem wcale tego pewny bo ileż można się zapożyczać  ?
Prędzej czy później będzie nie tylko zawieszenie ale i likwidacja.

A co do socjalu to mam rację, jak ludzie łykają mieszkania za pół bańki lub dom za milion i to nie kawalerki czyli rodziny z dziećmi gdzie rata na 30 lat wychodzi ok.3000-6000zl to nie sądzę, że wszyscy Ci mają place ok.10000-20000zl i głowę daję, że 99% z nich 500+ bierze jako dodatek do raty,podobnie jak frankowicze niski kurs CHF a to jest szaleństwo i wielka nie odpowiedzialność. 
Ale ja już wyrosłem z tego także niech inni się tak bawią   :big grin:

----------


## martingg

Mam dużo znajomnych co zarabiaja po 10-20 koła i nikt nie ma raty 3-6k, max 2500 około. Ten kto zarabia 10-20+ koła raczej ma głowę na karku nie każdy oczywiście, ale większość i potrafia oszacować ryzyko tak dużej raty.
Cały świat jest na socjalu i jakoś ciągną. Wątpię że anuluja a przez te lata te 500+ to sie zrobi realne +300 przy tej inflacji. Nikt u mnie nie patrzy na +500 jako dodatek do raty  :wink:

----------


## Nurek_

Arturo, daj już spokój z tym 500+. Przecież to psie pieniądze, nikt się nie rzuca na budowę bo dostał 1000 zł socjalu. Średnia pensja to teraz ponad 5 tyś, jak jest dwójka w miarę ogarniętych pracujących dorosłych to spokojnie mają ponad 10 tyś dochodu. Będą mieli parę groszy z 500+ to dobrze, nie będą mieli to tez przeżyją.
500+ ma znaczenie dla tych co zarabiają minimalną, bo to już są dla nich znaczące pieniądze. Ale oni nie myślą o budowie, a nawet jak myślą to ich nie stać na działkę albo wkład własny. Ewentualnie mogą coś myśleć o własnym mieszkaniu, ale to też raczej nie od developera tylko z rynku wtórnego.

----------


## agb

Te 500+ trzeba pomnożyć przez 2-3 razy conajmniej i dopłacić za robotę żeby ktoś robił w ogóle. Ale jak się powtarza w kółko tę samą przeczytaną głupotę, to nie dociera do małego móżdżka.

----------


## giman

> bo ileż można się zapożyczać  ?


Jeszcze długo. W Polsce nie ma olbrzymiego długu w relacji do PKB.




> A co do socjalu to mam rację, jak ludzie łykają mieszkania za pół bańki lub dom za milion i to nie kawalerki czyli rodziny z dziećmi gdzie rata na 30 lat wychodzi ok.3000-6000zl


0,5 - 1 mln kredytu na 30 lat to 3000-6000 zł raty.
Słabo liczysz czy to twoje przewidywanie za X lat po Y podwyżek stóp?

----------


## Arturo1972

> Jeszcze długo. W Polsce nie ma olbrzymiego długu w relacji do PKB.


Od czasów Gierka jest to najwyższy dług...

"Ministerstwo Finansów prognozuje, że na koniec 2021 roku dług publiczny wyniesie niemal 1,5 bln zł. Oznacza to, że na każdego obywatela przypada ok. 39 tys. zł zadłużenia.


"Ministerstwo Finansów wyłożyło karty na stół. W przyszłym roku dług publiczny Polski ma wynieść historycznie wysoki poziom 64,7 proc. PKB, co według naszych szacunków nominalnie oznacza przekroczenie magicznej bariery 1,5 biliona złotych. Tak wysokiego zadłużenia nasz kraj w swojej najnowszej historii jeszcze nie posiadał"
"

----------


## giman

> Od czasów Gierka jest to najwyższy dług...


A jak Opolanie pożyczyli od Goplan świnie, krowy i nasiona zbóż to było jeszcze więcej.
Porównuj porównywalne i we właściwych czasach.

----------


## Arturo1972

> A jak Opolanie pożyczyli od Goplan świnie, krowy i nasiona zbóż to było jeszcze więcej.
> Porównuj porównywalne i we właściwych czasach.


"Oczywiście, to nie tak, że dług to samo zło. Może być on bardzo pożyteczny pod warunkiem, że służy gospodarczemu rozwojowi. Jeżeli za pożyczone miliardy przeprowadzono by modernizację gospodarki, wybudowano drogi, szpitale i inne obiekty użytku publicznego, to pożyczanie pieniędzy można byłoby uznać za uzasadnione, gdyż wzrósłby potencjał kraju i poziom życia ludności. Pisaliśmy o tym zresztą szeroko w tekście „Czy wzrost rentowności obligacji doprowadzi do kolejnego kryzysu?”. *Problem w tym, że powzięte zadłużenie bardzo często wykorzystywane jest przez rządzących (niezależnie od strony) do finansowania przeróżnych pakietów socjalnych. Ciężko nie traktować takich wydatków po prostu jak pomysł na ugruntowanie władzy i łatwiejszą drogę do wygrania kolejnych wyborów. Czy to de facto kupowanie głosów wyborców za ich własne (przyszłe) pieniądze? Tak, tylko niestety wielu nie zdaje sobie z tego sprawy"

*

----------


## Arturo1972

> Aaa no i nie zawieszą.


I patrz co się stanie jak dług przekroczy 1,5bln.zl czyli jakieś 65% PKB:

"W konstytucji przewidziano trzy progi ostrożnościowe od 50 proc. PKB, 55 proc. do 60 proc. Pierwszy próg zawiesił rząd Donalda Tuska i wprowadził regułę wydatkową. Tę z kolei zakwestionował gabinet Mateusza Morawieckiego.

Po przekroczeniu środkowego progu rząd ma obowiązek wstrzymać się ze wzrostem wynagrodzeń urzędników, waloryzować emerytury do wysokości inflacji, zamrozić niektóre budżety i zakazać udzielania nowych poręczeń. Gdyby sytuacja pogarszała się jeszcze bardziej i dług publiczny osiągnął 60 proc. PKB, czyli gdyby został naruszony trzeci próg ostrożnościowy, *rząd musiałby na następny rok przyjąć budżet bez deficytu.* "

----------


## giman

> "Oczywiście, to nie tak, że dług to samo zło. Może być on bardzo pożyteczny pod warunkiem, że służy gospodarczemu rozwojowi. Jeżeli za pożyczone miliardy przeprowadzono by modernizację gospodarki, wybudowano drogi, szpitale i inne obiekty użytku publicznego, to pożyczanie pieniędzy można byłoby uznać za uzasadnione, gdyż wzrósłby potencjał kraju i poziom życia ludności. Pisaliśmy o tym zresztą szeroko w tekście „Czy wzrost rentowności obligacji doprowadzi do kolejnego kryzysu?”. *Problem w tym, że powzięte zadłużenie bardzo często wykorzystywane jest przez rządzących (niezależnie od strony) do finansowania przeróżnych pakietów socjalnych. Ciężko nie traktować takich wydatków po prostu jak pomysł na ugruntowanie władzy i łatwiejszą drogę do wygrania kolejnych wyborów. Czy to de facto kupowanie głosów wyborców za ich własne (przyszłe) pieniądze? Tak, tylko niestety wielu nie zdaje sobie z tego sprawy"
> 
> *


Raz - jak cytat to link do źródła.
Dwa - zawsze tak było i będzie. Część pożyczek na rozwój a część na socjal i inne wydatki. Tak było i jest w tej chwili. To nie tak jak w twoich oczach, że wszystko na rozdawanie.
Trzy - dyskusja zaczęła się od wielkości zadłużenia i czasu _jak długo jeszcze można._

I obraz tej sytuacji to nie Gierek tylko m.in. ten obraz (to nie jest rzecz jasna rewelacjyjna sytuacja dla Polski, ale tragedii nie ma):


źródło
Jak widzisz procent dość wysoki bo obejmuje dużo szerszy zakres zobowiązań (w linku definicja) i lepiej opisuje stan danego kraju.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Arturo, daj już spokój z tym 500+. Przecież to psie pieniądze, nikt się nie rzuca na budowę bo dostał 1000 zł socjalu. Średnia pensja to teraz ponad 5 tyś, jak jest dwójka w miarę ogarniętych pracujących dorosłych to spokojnie mają ponad 10 tyś dochodu. Będą mieli parę groszy z 500+ to dobrze, nie będą mieli to tez przeżyją.
> 500+ ma znaczenie dla tych co zarabiają minimalną, bo to już są dla nich znaczące pieniądze. Ale oni nie myślą o budowie, a nawet jak myślą to ich nie stać na działkę albo wkład własny. Ewentualnie mogą coś myśleć o własnym mieszkaniu, ale to też raczej nie od developera tylko z rynku wtórnego.


Święta racja. Nikt normalny nie traktuje swoich dzieci jako źródło dochodu ( tak na marginesie to też nikt normalny nie rodzi dziecka za 500 zł/m-c). Program 500+ miał zwiększyć dzietność - i tu poległ na całkowicie - ilość urodzeń najmniejsza od lat. Miał też napędzić koniunkturę na lokalnym ryneczku i tu sukces - inflacja największa od 10 lat  :smile: 
Zaprzyjaźniony pośrednik finansowy mówi, że niestety jest część osób składających u niego wnioski kredytowe, która idzie właśnie tym tropem - mam dwójkę dzieciaków, mam 1000 zł w prezencie, dokładam drugi tysiąc i biorę kredyt. Zastanawia mnie tylko co na to bank sprawdzając zdolność. Ten tysiak za dzieciaki nie jest oficjalnym dochodem rodziny.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Raz - jak cytat to link do źródła.
> Dwa - zawsze tak było i będzie. Część pożyczek na rozwój a część na socjal i inne wydatki. Tak było i jest w tej chwili. To nie tak jak w twoich oczach, że wszystko na rozdawanie.
> Trzy - dyskusja zaczęła się od wielkości zadłużenia i czasu _jak długo jeszcze można._
> 
> I obraz tej sytuacji to nie Gierek tylko m.in. ten obraz (to nie jest rzecz jasna rewelacjyjna sytuacja dla Polski, ale tragedii nie ma):
> 
> 
> źródło
> Jak widzisz procent dość wysoki bo obejmuje dużo szerszy zakres zobowiązań (w linku definicja) i lepiej opisuje stan danego kraju.


Ostatni cytat i ten poniżej jest zapożyczony od NSZZ Solidarność   :wink: 
https://solidarnosc.gda.pl/aktualnos...zenie-panstwa/

" Z czasem jednak akceptacja dla wysokiego poziomu długu zniknie i pojawi się presja na jego ograniczenie. *Wtedy, nie ma co udawać, pod nóż mogą iść programy społeczne"*

Czyli prędzej czy później będzie zawieszenie lub likwidacja 500+,300+ itp. bo to ponad 40mld.zl wzrostu dlugu rocznie na samo 500...
Bo to nie tak jak propaganda sieje, że z nieba pieniążki kapią   :big grin: 

A wtedy, wracając do tematu cen, będzie z górki na pazurki  :big grin: 
Na miejscu budujących się, trzymałbym kciuki, żeby szybko to nastąpiło   :wink:

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Dlaczego drożeją materiały budowlane wg YT:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUmWI8KpRrQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srMpfHq1Aec

----------


## giman

> Ostatni cytat i ten poniżej jest zapożyczony od NSZZ Solidarność  
> https://solidarnosc.gda.pl/aktualnos...zenie-panstwa/


Organizacja tego typu ma inne cele niż rzetelne i _na zimno_ analizy gospodarcze.

Nikt nie zna przyszłości, twój scenariusz też może się ziścić po prostu obecnie jest to scenariusz o mniejszym prawdopodobieństwie niż inne scenariusze (te bardziej optymistyczne).

----------


## martingg

solbet 500 24 zamawialem w kwietniu po 10pln obecnie 12-13, dobrze ze zostało na piętro z 70m2 ~~
więźba 1250.

----------


## dawiddur

Przed weekendem zamówiłem więźbę po 1200zł/m3 i deskę po 800zł/m3. Na prawie każdym składzie kazali zamawiam, dawać zaliczkę, ale płacić po aktualnej cenie jaka będzie w dniu dostawy.... parodia. 
jeden z nielicznych składów w mojej okolicy działał normalnie tj. zamawiam co trzeba, daję ludzką zaliczkę (10%) i czekam już tylko na towar i płace różnicę według ceny z dnia zamawiania.

----------


## martingg

u siebie na składzie zamawiam i płace po dostawie wiec tyle dobrze  :wink:  dzwoniłem o solbet może w tym tyogdniu coś będzie, potrzebuje 60m2 ~~ zostaną mi 2 szczyty do wymurowania jeszcze, tylko na tych 8 paletach 800 pln w plecy. Jestem ciekaw czy więźba pójdzie jeszcze do góry czy może to już szczyt szaleństwa ...
deski jak zaczynałem budowę w połowie kwitnia były po 500-550pln. 50% więcej obecnie w dwa miesiące.

----------


## martingg

zadzwonilem o drewno z ciekawości bo bralem troche po 9,8 na podpory streopu 8x16 zadzwoniłem teraz 3 tygodnie później 14,4  :smile:

----------


## Arturo1972

A kiedy ten "lepszy sort " ,tak bardzo narzekający na ceny,sprzeciwi się wywaleniu w błoto 40mld.zl rocznie na 500+ ?
Bo głównie to robi podwyżki.

Sieroty narzekające na ceny,kiedy idziemy na Warszawę z postulatem likwidacji 500+ ?

----------


## Drogba

> A kiedy ten "lepszy sort " ,tak bardzo narzekający na ceny,sprzeciwi się wywaleniu w błoto 40mld.zl rocznie na 500+ ?
> Bo głównie to robi podwyżki.
> 
> Sieroty narzekające na ceny,kiedy idziemy na Warszawę z postulatem likwidacji 500+ ?


Ale Ty jesteś jednak niepoukładany.
Jeżeli w Twojej teorii ceny poszybowały tylko w Polsce, to proponuję zakupić taniej u naszych sąsiadów i sprzedać w Twojej ukochanej Ojczyźnie.

----------


## marcin225

To, że drewno w USA poszło 300% do góry od początku roku to też wina 500+???

----------


## obrzydliwy

> A kiedy ten "lepszy sort " ,tak bardzo narzekający na ceny,sprzeciwi się wywaleniu w błoto 40mld.zl rocznie na 500+ ?
> Bo głównie to robi podwyżki.
> 
> Sieroty narzekające na ceny,kiedy idziemy na Warszawę z postulatem likwidacji 500+ ?


Chłopie zmień płytę ! Ciągle piszesz jedno i to samo...

----------


## martingg

> To, że drewno w USA poszło 300% do góry od początku roku to też wina 500+???


Przecież to logiczne bo polskie madki wydają 500pln m.in. na Amazonie i USA to miodem płynąca kraina dzięki PISowi i tak właśnie wzrasta cena drewna w USA. 
Proste.

----------


## Kirin

> Święta racja. Nikt normalny nie traktuje swoich dzieci jako źródło dochodu ( tak na marginesie to też nikt normalny nie rodzi dziecka za 500 zł/m-c). Program 500+ miał zwiększyć dzietność - i tu poległ na całkowicie - ilość urodzeń najmniejsza od lat. Miał też napędzić koniunkturę na lokalnym ryneczku i tu sukces - inflacja największa od 10 lat 
> Zaprzyjaźniony pośrednik finansowy mówi, że niestety jest część osób składających u niego wnioski kredytowe, która idzie właśnie tym tropem - mam dwójkę dzieciaków, mam 1000 zł w prezencie, dokładam drugi tysiąc i biorę kredyt. Zastanawia mnie tylko co na to bank sprawdzając zdolność. Ten tysiak za dzieciaki nie jest oficjalnym dochodem rodziny.


Żaden poważny bank nie bierze socjalu do zdolności kredytowej.

----------


## martingg

ktoś może ma namiar na tanią więźbę? wole zapłacić 500 ~~ za transport tirem i sobie przewieźć na budowe niż płacić po 1250 za m3.

----------


## SilverX

Jak tam cena stali? Podobno niektórzy już wołają 8 tys za tonę

----------


## fotohobby

Wow, w 2013r wydałem 7800zł na 2,9 ton stali  :eek:

----------


## tentypmich

> Jak tam cena stali? Podobno niektórzy już wołają 8 tys za tonę


Nie strasz  :sad:  jeszcze muszę kupić ok 2 ton, 2 tyg temu kupowałem po 5200 zł za tonę na fundament

----------


## Arturo1972

> No, zesrali się Ale wiadomooo kiedyś to było...


Kiedyś to było, przed 2015r...
Człowiek żył budowa,jak przygodą. 
Stać go było i na budowę domu i na pompę ciepła i na wodotryski a dzisiaj  ? 
Dzisiaj pińcetplus i dziękuję do widzenia   :big grin: 

Stal kupowałem w 2011r po 3 klocki za tonę,gdzie płaca minimalna to było chyba 1200zl  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Kiedyś to było, przed 2015r...
> Człowiek żył budowa,jak przygodą. 
> Stać go było i na budowę domu i na pompę ciepła i na wodotryski a dzisiaj  ?


No jak to ?
niedawno pisałeś, że obecnie wybudowwĺbyś swój dom za mniejsze pieniądze, niż w 2012

----------


## Arturo1972

> No jak to ?
> niedawno pisałeś, że obecnie wybudowwĺbyś swój dom za mniejsze pieniądze, niż w 2012


Owszem, podtrzymuje te twierdzenie  :smile: 
Nawet przy dzisiejszych cenach.

----------


## fotohobby

Żyjesz w swoim wirtualnym świecie...

----------


## Arturo1972

> Żyjesz w swoim wirtualnym świecie...


Tia...
Samo to,że na płytę i zbrojenie poszło 5,4t stali a dzisiaj poszłoby o połowę mniej dużo znaczy,dużo znaczy i PLN   :smile: 

Ale widzę, że Ty też jesteś niereformowalny beton   :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

Tak, jasne i w dodatku sam  byś to sobie zaprojektował.
Żyjesz przeszłością i nie widzisz, jak się świat zmienia.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Tak, jasne i w dodatku sam  byś to sobie zaprojektował.
> Żyjesz przeszłością i nie widzisz, jak się świat zmienia.


Sam bym sobie to postawił, w ramach przerwy w pracy jak to zrobił R&K.
A projekt oczywiście, że oparłbym o profi projektanta,bo nie czuję się na sile podjąć studia dla pieczątki   :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

Acha, ciekawe, kto podbiłby ci płytę, która byłaby wieksza od  mojej, posadowiona ja szkodach górniczych, a zazbrojana o 10% mniejszą ilością stali, niż moja.
Ty serio żyjesz we własnym, urojonym świecie

----------


## tentypmich

Panowie... Beton komórkowy czy ceramika  :big grin: ? Bo nadal nie wiem, dla wykonawcy jeden grzyb, chociaż woli budować z ceramiki. Cena ta sama za robociznę.

wienerberger cenowo wychodzi ciut taniej niż Termalica 500.

----------


## SilverX

Ktoś planuje strop z płyt kanałowych (żerański) ? Budowa systemem gospodarczym dlatego szukam łatwego i szybkiego w wykonaniu stropu.

----------


## mmmarcinnn

FAKTY:
Mam sso
Mam wyceny materiałów z zeszłego roku, mam faktury z tego roku.
Łącznie różnica w materiałach ok 20.000. 
SZACUNEK:
Do ssz dochodzi blacha, drewno i okna czyli kolejne ok 12.000

----------


## martingg

FAKTY:
XPS połowa kwietnia 450m3, obecnie 650m3
deska na deskowanie kwiecień 550, obecnie 1000
więźba obecnie 1350
Papa 125 -> 140 zł
Solbet połowa maja 10 -> 12,5 dziś

----------


## Arturo1972

Nie przesadzajcie, poważny inwestor,tym bardziej budujący dom,musi liczyć się z podwyżkami,czy to materiałów budowlanych, czy stóp procentowych, czy wzrostu waluty. 
Jeśli tego nie przewidzieliście to nie jesteście poważnymi  inwestorami.
Podobnie jak tzw "frankowicze".
I podobnie panikujecie jak oni. 0
Ani grama mi nie zal tamtych "cfaniakow",podobnie jak Was,życie, poprostu   :big grin: 

Dzieci do piaskownicy a nie do życia wśród dorosłych   :big grin:

----------


## Janekk1234

> Ktoś planuje strop z płyt kanałowych (żerański) ? Budowa systemem gospodarczym dlatego szukam łatwego i szybkiego w wykonaniu stropu.


ja taki mam i bardzo polecam. kolega też sam robi nie posłuchał mojej rady i od wielu tygodni walczą teraz dachem. zamiast zamówić kanałówki i dźwig. 
brałem z grudziądza. 108 pln brutto za m2.

----------


## SilverX

> ja taki mam i bardzo polecam. kolega też sam robi nie posłuchał mojej rady i od wielu tygodni walczą teraz dachem. zamiast zamówić kanałówki i dźwig. 
> brałem z grudziądza. 108 pln brutto za m2.


Płyty dosuwales do siebie czy robiłeś odstępy między nimi?

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Wycena wiązarów z października 2020 - 24 tys. netto.
Z wczoraj - 40 000 netto. 
Ceny drewna to jakiś kosmos. 
Naprawdę zaczynam się zastanawiać czy nie odłożyć o rok decyzji o budowie.
Jak tu się przygotować finansowo skoro coś drożeje przez pół roku 100, 200, 300%.

Ogromny problem będą mili ci którzy na początku 2021 brali kredyt "na styk" i rozpoczęli budowę - dzisiaj braknie im "stówka" a może więcej.

----------


## dawiddur

Osobiście już zamówiłem, opłaciłem i mam na placu dachówkę ceramiczną, ale dzwonił dziś do mnie pewien skład budowlany, który wyceniał mi przeciętna blachę na pokrycie... wówczas (2 tygodnie temu) całość blachy i dupereli z 3 oknami FAKRO wychodziła 27.000. Ta cena obowiązuje do końca dzisiejszego dnia, jutro cena +10%, sta szybki telefon z pytaniem... 
Z kolei ceramika jak stała w miejscu tak zaczyna drożeć. Termoton jeszcze z 2-3 tygodnie temu mogłem mieć u siebie lokalnie po 3,78zł/szt. Dziś 4,5zł i niedostępny tzn, brak na placu, trzeba czekać na transport. Finalnie kupiony CERPOL po 4,9zł./szt.

----------


## martingg

spróbuje się oszukać i zamówię dachówkę zimą może nóż widelec coś stanieje ...  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo1972

> spróbuje się oszukać i zamówię dachówkę zimą może nóż widelec coś stanieje ...


Stanieć nie stanieje ale na upust zimowy może się załapiesz   :smile:

----------


## dawiddur

...może... ani jasno, ani czarnowidzem nie jestem i nie chcę być, ale patrząc na tegoroczny sezon budowlany (fakt, nie mam bezpośredniego porównania) to niczego konkretnego nie można się spodziewać po zimie, czy sezonie zimowym... jedna wielka niewiadoma. Może zima będzie późno i do tego lekka i krótka co spowoduje wydłużenie sezonu budowlanego przez co być może cenny ani drgną w dół, a może będzie skrajnie odwrotnie... może, może, może...

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Jak tam ostatnie zakupy budowlane?
Drgnęło coś w dół?
Styropian podobno delikatnie spadł z tego co słyszę, stal i drewno chyba nadal wysoko.

----------


## kaszpir007

Nic nie stanieje ...

Prawo popytu i podaży ...

Obecnie Ci co budują zapłacą każdą cenę jaką zaśpiewa wykonawca/sprzedawca , a jak nie zapłacą to z przyjemnością zapłaci ktoś inny ..

Większość nie patrzy na koszty , i tak biorą na kredyt , co najwyżej przedłużą czas spłaty kredytu o nastepne kilkadziesiąt lat  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

Aż strach pomyśleć ile w przyszłości będzie upadłości konsumenckich przez te kredyty brane ponad miarę...

----------


## dawiddur

> Aż strach pomyśleć ile w przyszłości będzie upadłości konsumenckich przez te kredyty brane ponad miarę...


Dlaczego uważasz że wszyscy budują na kredyt? Dlaczego każdy kredyt miałby być ponad miarę?
Ile to jest ponad miarę?

Większość ludzi którzy biorą kredyt, bierze go jednak na tyle aby móc normalnie funkcjonować, żyć, jeździć na wakacje itd.

W Polsce ponad połowa nieruchomości jest kupowana bądź budowana na kredyt. Ci ludzie normalnie żyją. Myślę że każdy z nas ma znajomych którzy budowali czy kupowali nieruchomość na kredyt i ja osobiście widzę że żyją normalnie, zwyczajnie. 

Zawsze przecież można 15 lat wynajmować zamiast spłacić 2/3 własnego kredytu...

----------


## kaszpir007

> Zawsze przecież można 15 lat wynajmować zamiast spłacić 2/3 własnego kredytu...


Z tego co mi wiadomo przez Covid raczej obecnie to wynajmujący stawia warunki , bo jest mnóstwo pustych lokali w których nie ma chętnych aby je wynająć.
Powoduje to że ceny nie rosną a spadają , bo kredyt trzeba płacić a nie wynajęte mieszkanie się nie spłaci samo  :wink: 

Natomiast ceny materiałów i usług drożeją jak szalone.

Naprawdę uważasz że dom którego budowa w 2017 kosztowała około 300tys nagle taki sam wybudowany obecnie ma wartośc już 600tys czy po prostu jest przedrożony dwu krotnie ???

Jak się zapłaci kilka raz więcej za coś , to wcale nie oznacza że jest to tyle warte ..

----------


## agb

> Aż strach pomyśleć ile w przyszłości będzie upadłości konsumenckich przez te kredyty brane ponad miarę...


To nie jest pierwszy raz w historii przecież. I nic w porównaniu z sytuacją z początku wieku gdzie dziury za podwójną wartość były brane na 150% LTV. Banki będą chodować takich klientów, bo nie będzie im się opłacało przejmować takich domów. Rozłożenie spłaty na dłuższy okres to tylko dodatkowe odsetki.

----------


## marcin225

> Dlaczego uważasz że wszyscy budują na kredyt? Dlaczego każdy kredyt miałby być ponad miarę?
> Ile to jest ponad miarę?
> 
> .


Dlaczego zadajesz mi te pytania skoro ja nic takiego nie stwierdziłem? A już na pewno, że wszyscy budują na kredyt i KAŻDY jest ponad miarę.

----------


## dawiddur

> Nic nie stanieje ...
> 
> Prawo popytu i podaży ...
> 
> Obecnie Ci co budują zapłacą każdą cenę jaką zaśpiewa wykonawca/sprzedawca , a jak nie zapłacą to z przyjemnością zapłaci ktoś inny ..
> 
> Większość nie patrzy na koszty , i tak biorą na kredyt , co najwyżej przedłużą czas spłaty kredytu o nastepne kilkadziesiąt lat


Moja odpowiedź była do tego posta

----------


## RadekKotecki

Jak wyglądają u Was dostępność i ceny dachówki ceramicznej? Dzwonię po hurtowniach, szukam wzoru  :spam:  w graficie i nie mogę trafić. Okolice Oleśnicy.

----------


## Frofo007

Pamiętam jak bodajże w 2007, może 2008 roku zdrożały materiały budowlane 2-3 krotnie. Potem cena spadła. Wszystko to kwestia praw popytu i podaży. Teraz na całym świecie stopy procentowe są rekordowo niskie. Niskie stopy to tani kredyt dla osób prywatnych i firm. To powoduje wzmożoną konsumpcję, inwestycje i oczywiście wzrost cen towarów i usług.

Także o ile w skali świata zostaną podniesione stopy procentowe to spadnie ilość inwestycji budowlanych a co za tym idzie ceny materiałów mogą spaść. Natomiast koszty budowy i tak będą podążać za inflacją. Także nawet gdy ceny tych materiałów, które wzrosły 2-3 krotnie się urealnią i tak w dłuższym terminie nominalne koszty budowy będą podążać w górę bo raczej deflacja się nie zapowiada.

Ja gdybym się teraz budował to prawdopodobnie starałbym się odłożyć w czasie zakup materiałów, które poszły 2-3 krotnie do góry i o ile to możliwe zająłbym się pracami, które mogę wykonać na materiałach, których ceny istotnie nie wzrosły. Osobiście nie wierzę, że te 2-3 krotne wzrosty ceny już takie pozostaną, obstawiam korektę, ale oczywiście kryształowej kuli nie mam.

----------


## martingg

nic nie wzrosło 2-3 krotnie według mojej wiedzy może płyta OSB i styropian prawie 2x

----------


## Frofo007

> nic nie wzrosło 2-3 krotnie według mojej wiedzy może płyta OSB i styropian prawie 2x


Może rok do roku nie, nie wiem, nie obserwuje tak cen. Ale jak sam patrzę ile ja za coś płaciłem w 2019 roku a teraz to jest różnica często 2-krotna. W przypadku OSB prawie 3 krotna.

----------


## tasaq

Z moich obserwacji w stosunku do zeszłego roku:
Stal zbrojeniowa ponad 2x więcej
Drewno konstrukcyjne też minimum 2x
Cement 20%
Nikt nie schodzi z ceny bo i poco. Są ludzie/ firmy, które potrzebują i lepiej sprzedać na wyższej marży. Problem hurtowni/sklepów zacznie się jak nikt w tych cenach nie będzie chciał kupować.

----------


## martingg

> Z moich obserwacji w stosunku do zeszłego roku:
> Stal zbrojeniowa ponad 2x więcej
> Drewno konstrukcyjne też minimum 2x
> Cement 20%
> Nikt nie schodzi z ceny bo i poco. Są ludzie/ firmy, które potrzebują i lepiej sprzedać na wyższej marży. Problem hurtowni/sklepów zacznie się jak nikt w tych cenach nie będzie chciał kupować.


Drewno 1500, rok temu 900 mniej więcej 
Stal od roku ponad 3k lekko była teraz pytałem 5k na składzie, sam na poczatku roku kupowałem po 3300

----------


## agb

Po 900zł to mogła być tarcica, a nie drewno konstrukcyjne.

----------


## dawiddur

U mnie deska czy drewno konstrukcyjne kosztowało i kosztuje tyle samo. Przed szaleństwem cenowym 600-700zl

----------


## agb

Piszesz o tarcicy. 

Drewno konstrukcyjne posiadające klasę i certyfikat nie kosztowało takich pieniędzy. Teraz poszło o ponad 100% do góry.  A to i tak pół biedy, bo w  mojej okolicy go nie ma wcale.  Nawet KVH nie ma. Zostaje BSH...

----------


## martingg

> Po 900zł to mogła być tarcica, a nie drewno konstrukcyjne.


więźba impregnowana 900, chyba ze suszona itp to 1500, obecnie 1500 pierwsza druga 3500 i nie do zdobycia.
deska na deskowanie 550-600, obecnie 1000.

----------


## Kaizen

> U mnie deska czy drewno konstrukcyjne kosztowało i kosztuje tyle samo. Przed szaleństwem cenowym 600-700zl


Konstrukcyjne? Nie wierzę. Chyba że w 2010r. Tyle to tarcica kosztowała kilka lat temu (nie wiem, jak teraz).

----------


## Kaizen

> więźba impregnowana 900


Tak masz na fakturze? I certyfikat CE (który musi mieć każdy materiał konstrukcyjny)?

----------


## agb

Pokaż certyfikat swojej więźby. Zobaczymy czy nas nie oszukali i nie wystawili nam lewego  :big grin:

----------


## agb

> więźba impregnowana 900, chyba ze suszona itp to 1500, obecnie 1500 pierwsza druga 3500 i nie do zdobycia.
> deska na deskowanie 550-600, obecnie 1000.


Jeszcze w maju C24 udało mi się kupić po 3000/m3. Od tamtej pory 100x100 tylko BSH jest dostępne.

----------


## martingg

> Jeszcze w maju C24 udało mi się kupić po 3000/m3. Od tamtej pory 100x100 tylko BSH jest dostępne.


U mnie w okolicy nieosiągalne c24. Udało mi się znaleźć po drugiej strony Warszawy za 4200m3. Odpiscilem.

----------


## martingg

330zł m3 styro grafit a ludzie narzekali jak był wiosna po 250 już po podwyżkach  :big grin:  
Ceramika płaska nieosiągalna w całym kraju praktycznie do wiosny, a jak jest to cena +20% większa od "normalnej" która i tak juz jest droga  :wink:  
Turmalin 81zł m2, znalazłem w jednym miejscu za 90zł m2 za podstawę.

----------


## dawiddur

Jak tam sytuacja na froncie ze styropianem? Musze kupić EPS 100. Jakie są prognozy co do cen i dostępności?

----------


## Arturo1972

> Jak tam sytuacja na froncie ze styropianem? Musze kupić EPS 100. Jakie są prognozy co do cen i dostępności?


Wiem, że budujesz już dom naście lat to dla Ciebie cena nie powinna mieć znaczenia   :big grin: 
Rok w jedną czy w drugą stronę nie powinno robić różnicy. 

Łanie, która może Cię zaakceptować w tym wieku na pewno spotkasz   :wink: 

Chociaż "Chłopcy do wzięcia" to tylko bajer telewizyny  :wink:

----------


## dawiddur

O czym Ty znów pier*olisz?!
Pomyliłeś tabletki czy zapomniałeś poprosić o receptę?

Ty w jakimkolwiek temacie potrafisz odpowiedzieć na temat?

----------


## Arturo1972

> O czym Ty znów pier*olisz?!
> Pomyliłeś tabletki czy zapomniałeś poprosić o receptę?
> 
> Ty w jakimkolwiek temacie potrafisz odpowiedzieć na temat?


Od kiedy zacząłeś budowę i kiedy dostałeś zgodę od PNB na użytkowanie domu  ?

----------


## dawiddur

Nie wiem co to wnosi, ale proszę:
Pozwolenie na budowę uzyskałem jakoś w marcu tego roku. Jak miałbym móc użytkować dom skoro dopiero go buduje?!

----------


## Arturo1972

> Nie wiem co to wnosi, ale proszę:
> Pozwolenie na budowę uzyskałem jakoś w marcu tego roku. Jak miałbym móc użytkować dom skoro dopiero go buduje?!


No masz rację. 
Będąc tu na Forum od 10 lat,tylko suweren z pustą głową,któremu płacę x razy 500zl od łba, może Ci uwierzyć   :wink: 

A tu post sprzed 5 lat...



> *Marcin34_Śl*
> U mnie odpadają 3 kominy bo będzie PC PW i WM. 
> Projekt, który pokazałeś, owszem jest fajny, ale jednak nie. Dlaczego?
> - mimo wszystko nieco zbyt mały salon - serce domu;
> - maleńkie sypialnie - zbyt małe. jako minimum uważam te 12-13m2. W twoim projekcie są 2x10m2 i 1x9,2m2!
> - przejściowy salon


Zatem gość,przestan pierd...
Bo nie jesteś w gronie bezmozgich pisowców    :big grin:

----------


## dawiddur

a w co ty masz wierzyć lub nie? O czym ty znów?!

Powtórzę swoje pytania. Jakie są obecne prognozy w zakresie cen styro? Dziś usłyszałem, że firma X produkująca styro blisko mojej budowy właśnie podpisała nową umowę o dostawę prądu. Rzekomo od nowego roku +80% względem aktualnych cen :sick: 

Wniosek końcowy był taki abym brał styro po cenie jaka aktualnie jest bo taniej nie będzie.
Info z drugiej ręki

----------


## Arturo1972

> a w co ty masz wierzyć lub nie? O czym ty znów?!
> 
> Powtórzę swoje pytania. Jakie są obecne prognozy w zakresie cen styro? Dziś usłyszałem, że firma X produkująca styro blisko mojej budowy właśnie podpisała nową umowę o dostawę prądu. Rzekomo od nowego roku +80% względem aktualnych cen
> 
> Wniosek końcowy był taki abym brał styro po cenie jaka aktualnie jest bo taniej nie będzie.
> Info z drugiej ręki


Poczekaj jeszcze z 10 lat,zapewne będzie taniej. 
Dla Ciebie czas nie stanowi przeszkody bo na emeryturze możesz i krowę czy dowolne zwierzęcie kochać bo jesteś długodystansowy  :smile: 
Ksiądz czy stary kawaler to bez różnicy   :wink: 

Ale budując dom ponad 10 lat to aż się prosi o jakieś zwierzę do kochania   :big grin: 
No chyba, że uczestniczysz w programie "Chłopaki do wzięcia"  :wink:

----------


## goguś

> Poczekaj jeszcze z 10 lat,zapewne będzie taniej. 
> Dla Ciebie czas nie stanowi przeszkody bo na emeryturze możesz i krowę czy dowolne zwierzęcie kochać bo jesteś długodystansowy 
> Ksiądz czy stary kawaler to bez różnicy  
> 
> Ale budując dom ponad 10 lat to aż się prosi o jakieś zwierzę do kochania  
> No chyba, że uczestniczysz w programie "Chłopaki do wzięcia"


Widać że ten awatar reyje banię , powinni jednak odebrać tę koncesję dla zdrowia publicznego  :yes:

----------


## martingg

> a w co ty masz wierzyć lub nie? O czym ty znów?!
> 
> Powtórzę swoje pytania. Jakie są obecne prognozy w zakresie cen styro? Dziś usłyszałem, że firma X produkująca styro blisko mojej budowy właśnie podpisała nową umowę o dostawę prądu. Rzekomo od nowego roku +80% względem aktualnych cen
> 
> Wniosek końcowy był taki abym brał styro po cenie jaka aktualnie jest bo taniej nie będzie.
> Info z drugiej ręki


Daj spokój z tymi dwoma trollami wyżej  :big grin:  nie ma tu jakiejś moderacji? Serio?

Też szukam styro obecnie. Ceny 310-330m3 za grafit na elewacje, rozmawiałem z handlowcem bezpośrednio u producenta Styroman? Czy jakoś chyba z Wawy nie potrafił powiedzieć mówił, że dostawcy szaleją z cenami, rozmawiałem z dwoma hurtowniami, nikt nic nie potrafi powiedzieć, ale podam przykład ceramiki Braasa. 
Jestem przedwczoraj wieczorem rozmawiam z człowiekiem z Grupy Dekarskiej mówił, że zrobili w sierpniu zamówienia u Braasa a tutaj przychodzi wrzesień i wszystko anulowane. Czemu? Podwyżka gazu Braas policzył, że na tych zamówieniach będą w plecy 5mln pln. Anulowali wszystko, podnieśli ceny i można składać nowe zamówienia. Oczywiście dostawa juz na marzec.
Prąd +40% wnioskują, gaz już +30% w tym roku, inflacja prawie 6%. Ja tu nie widzę szans na obniżkę.

----------


## Dudi77

Ceny porażka, czas oczekiwania porażka, ekipy porażka  ::-(:   ostatnio odkładam start swojej budowy, żeby przeczekać to szaleństwo. Ale zobaczymy co będzie.

----------


## topilo

> Normalne że wszystko drożeje. Od zawsze w sumie tak jest. Więcej się też zarabia, więc sytuacja się wyrównuje.


'sytuacja się wyrównuje " ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## martingg

Właśnie szukam styropianu etixx 330pln m3 knauf grafit 0,31 ~~ rozmawiam z lokalnym człowiekiem który go sprzedaje i mówi że zamówienia na ten rok wstrzymane można zamówić na przyszły rok ale uwaga uwaga cena +30%. Więc Etixx od nowego roku 430-450 ~~ za m3. Na szczęscia można podstawić samochód i odbierać po 30m3 na raz co dwa dni także biorę wszystko w tym roku.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Właśnie szukam styropianu etixx 330pln m3 knauf grafit 0,31 ~~ rozmawiam z lokalnym człowiekiem który go sprzedaje i mówi że zamówienia na ten rok wstrzymane można zamówić na przyszły rok ale uwaga uwaga cena +30%. Więc Etixx od nowego roku 430-450 ~~ za m3. Na szczęscia można podstawić samochód i odbierać po 30m3 na raz co dwa dni także biorę wszystko w tym roku.


Masakra, ponad 400zl za grafit...
Ale to nic, wydaje mi się to przygrywka do stóp procentowych na poziomie 6-7%,to będzie prawdziwa miazga dla tych,którzy uwierzyli PIS, że Polska jest mlekiem i miodem płynąca i pobrali kredyty na 500-700tys.zl  :wink:

----------


## sito

> Masakra, ponad 400zl za grafit...
> Ale to nic, wydaje mi się to przygrywka do stóp procentowych na poziomie 6-7%,to będzie prawdziwa miazga dla tych,którzy uwierzyli PIS, że Polska jest mlekiem i miodem płynąca i pobrali kredyty na 500-700tys.zl


Ja wziąłem 300 tys
Sąsiad co sie obok buduje wziął  1 mln 
Widocznie są osoby które radzą sobie bez względu na to kto aktualnie rządzi  :big grin: 

Cena styropianu ( i innych materiałów )  mnie mało interesuje , martwi się nią firma co stawia dom, umowa podpisana w zeszłym roku.

----------


## Sativum

> Cena styropianu ( i innych materiałów )  mnie mało interesuje , martwi się nią firma co stawia dom, umowa podpisana w zeszłym roku.


Uważaj by nie wypowiedziała Ci umowy lub nie zeszła z placu  :wink:  Na wszystko jest rozwiązanie  :wink:

----------


## sito

> Uważaj by nie wypowiedziała Ci umowy lub nie zeszła z placu  Na wszystko jest rozwiązanie


Jesteśmy juz na ostatniej ekipie , od gładzi,  a przelew na cały dom włącznie z aneksami na dodatki juz poszedł  :tongue:  
W tej firmie jest gwarancja ceny na rok . Haczyk jest taki ze my daliśmy 260k a juz ten domek kosztuje 315k .... Jeśli na naszym zarobili mniej , to odbijają sobie na nowych klientach . Firma buduje ponad 400 domów rocznie

----------


## Sativum

Cieszę się, że idzie po Twojej myśli i się uda. Zwróciłem tylko uwagę, że mimo umowy może być róźnie. Nie byłaby to pierwsza firma, która schodzi z placu budowy z uwagi na zwyżkę cen.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Cieszę się, że idzie po Twojej myśli i się uda. Zwróciłem tylko uwagę, że mimo umowy może być róźnie. Nie byłaby to pierwsza firma, która schodzi z placu budowy z uwagi na zwyżkę cen.


To akurat pikuś w stosunku do tego co będzie za chwilę   )
Jak się płaciło ratę 2000zl a tu za chwilę z tego powstanie 4000zl i to na lata to wtedy zrobi się problem, tym bardziej, że dzięki inflacji i większej kasie na życie już dzisiaj obecna rata kosztuje więcej   :smile:

----------


## Sativum

> To akurat pikuś w stosunku do tego co będzie za chwilę   )
> Jak się płaciło ratę 2000zl a tu za chwilę z tego powstanie 4000zl i to na lata to wtedy zrobi się problem, tym bardziej, że dzięki inflacji i większej kasie na życie już dzisiaj obecna rata kosztuje więcej


Zapomniałeś o utracie wartości $ w czasie. Z tych 4k za 5-10 lat ludzie będą się śmiać - "kiedyś to było tanio). Brzmi znajomo?  :big grin:  

Historia pokazuje, że w warunkach wzmożonej inflacji, trudno się oszczędza, ale łatwiej spłaca się kredyty. Musi tylko (prędzej lub później) dojść do przesilenia.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Widzieliście dzisiejszy kurs Euro?
Obawiam się, że podwyżki to się dopiero zaczną.

----------


## marcin225

> Widzieliście dzisiejszy kurs Euro?
> Obawiam się, że podwyżki to się dopiero zaczną.


Taki sam jak wczoraj czyli ok 4,65 ... już myślałem , że podeszło pod 5 zł tak napisałeś.

----------


## dawiddur

Około 4,6 z przed wielu miesięcy i dzisiejsze 4,65 raczej niewiele zmienia. Co widzisz magicznego w 5 groszach?

----------


## martingg

Sąsiad pracuje w hurtowni ekektryczno hydraulicznej rozmawial z kilkoma dostawcami większymi od nowego roku dostali podwyżki prądu o 40%. Teraz to na pewno będzie taniej

----------


## maaszak

> Brzmi znajomo, ale to czasy PRL-u.
> Wiem, że PIS zmierza do tego i do socjalizmu


Jak i cała UE. Przed Fit for 55 nie ma raczej ucieczki - wesoło to dopiero będzie.
Niestety teraz jestem na takim etapie budowy, że czego nie ruszyć to wymaga kupy styropianu (albo podłogi z instalacjami albo elewacja) i tak już kilka miesięcy czekam z nadzieją na spadki (bodajże w lipcu-sieprniu był spadek i przegapiłem zamówienie, bo liczyłem na większą obniżkę).

----------


## martingg

> Jak i cała UE. Przed Fit for 55 nie ma raczej ucieczki - wesoło to dopiero będzie.
> Niestety teraz jestem na takim etapie budowy, że czego nie ruszyć to wymaga kupy styropianu (albo podłogi z instalacjami albo elewacja) i tak już kilka miesięcy czekam z nadzieją na spadki (bodajże w lipcu-sieprniu był spadek i przegapiłem zamówienie, bo liczyłem na większą obniżkę).


Ja zamówiłem całość teraz. 15 etixx grafit, 13 cm dół 21cm góra EPS. Jakieś 35k rok temu 25k.

----------


## Elfir

To temat o cenach materiałów budowlanych a nie polityce fiskalnej rządu.
Usuwam wpisy nie na temat.

----------


## MiroMirek

> To temat o cenach materiałów budowlanych a nie polityce fiskalnej rządu.
> Usuwam wpisy nie na temat.


i to jest Ok... natomiast tak zapytam kiedy właściciele/moderatorzy tego forum zaczną na poważnie walczyć i usuwać posty postponujące innych ludzi a wręcz całe grupy społeczne - przykładów na tym forum jest bardzo dużo - to zdaje się jest też nakazane prawem. Ze swej strony zgłaszam takie posty do moderacji ale z tego co obserwuje nic się z tym nie robi... chyba pora opuścić to forum.

----------


## Frofo007

> To temat o cenach materiałów budowlanych a nie polityce fiskalnej rządu.
> Usuwam wpisy nie na temat.


Moim zdaniem polityka ma duże przełożenie na ceny materiałów budowlanych. RPP, na którą wpływ mają politycy powinna już dawno podnosić stopy procentowe a tego nie robi w wystarczającym stopniu - stąd moim zdaniem takie skoki w cenach. Oczywiście programy socjalne też dokładają do tych cen swoją cegiełkę. Wzrosty cen energii (które przekładają się na ceny wszystkiego) również w dużym stopniu zależą od polityki. Kluczowe dla wielu jest to czy te ceny będą rosły czy spadały, jak szybko itd a to już w dużej mierze zależy od polityków.

Ale ok, ostateczne zdanie należy do moderatora - ja na moderowaniu forum się nie znam i tym bardziej nie podważam cudzych kompetencji w tym względzie. 

Wracając do tematu zauważyłem, że ceny niektórych materiałów trochę spadły względem górki. Np. płyta OSB 22mm jakiś czas temu kosztowała w castoramie po 260zł a obecnie jest po 184zł.

----------


## goguś

W leroju taka płyta kosztuje 160 zł .

----------


## Karol Be

Dostałem ofertę na dachówkę :spam: za 4,20 za sztukę. Ktoś może się wypowiedzieć czy to dobra oferta? W innych hurtowniach mówią, że 4,30 albo 4,40 nawet. Biję się z myślami czy czekać czy kupować. Dodam tylko, że będę mógł "przechować" towar na placu do wiosny, co prawda za niewielką opłatą, ale zawsze to jakiś plus, jak nie trzeba wszystkiego u siebie trzymać i pilnować.

----------


## Sativum

> W leroju taka płyta kosztuje 160 zł .


3 tyg temu za OSB18 w OBI płaciłem 184 zł, co i tak jest dużo niższa ceną niż w letnim szaleństwie, gdzie ceny OSB22 dochodziły do 300 zł

----------


## MiroMirek

> i to jest Ok... natomiast tak zapytam kiedy właściciele/moderatorzy tego forum zaczną na poważnie walczyć i usuwać posty postponujące innych ludzi a wręcz całe grupy społeczne - przykładów na tym forum jest bardzo dużo - to zdaje się jest też nakazane prawem. Ze swej strony zgłaszam takie posty do moderacji ale z tego co obserwuje nic się z tym nie robi... chyba pora opuścić to forum.


doczekam się odpowiedzi ?, niestety nie można wysłać zapytania na priv - to forum się sypie: nie można dodać zdjęć , nie można wysłać wiadomości...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo1972

> doczekam się odpowiedzi ?, niestety nie można wysłać zapytania na priv - to forum się sypie: nie można dodać zdjęć , nie można wysłać wiadomości...
> 
> pozdrawiam


Ale,że ktoś mnie w dyskusji przezwie "lewakiem" czy "lewactwem" ?
Ja się z tego śmieje jedynie   :big grin: 

Proponuję trochę dystansu do siebie, chyba,że ktoś trafnie określi a Ciebie to kole w oczy bo wypierasz się tego i źle się z tym czujesz   :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Bardziej chodzi o Twoje chamskie odzywki.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Bardziej chodzi o Twoje chamskie odzywki.


w punkt...

----------


## Arturo1972

> w punkt...


Należę do tzw."gorszego sortu" tudzież do "lewactwa" i dlatego wyczułem od razu co Cię boli   :big grin:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Należę do tzw."gorszego sortu" tudzież do "lewactwa" i dlatego wyczułem od razu co Cię boli


trawestując klasyka nie dzielę ludzi na lewaków czy prawaków a na mądrych i głupich, chamskich i kulturalnych - zastanów się do jakiej grupy chcesz należeć...Jak to mówią jeśli jedna osoba mówi ci, że jesteś chamski, możesz to zignorować, jeśli mówią ci to dwie osoby, możesz zacząć się niepokoić, osobiście sądzę, że jest takich o wiele więcej na tym forum. 
Ale nie zamieram nikogo wychowywać, od tego są rodzice...
z mojej strony eot

----------


## swierol

Wszedłem na ten temat żeby zobaczyć ile jeszcze można bić pianę o rosnących cenach. Patrzę a tu ten tęczowy aRTURO1972 ze swoimi wywodami. To już wiem skąd te 13 stron i nie musze się cofać zeby poczytać bo i tak wiadomo co on tam powypisywał.

----------


## Sativum

Wracając do tematu - styropian Swisspor grafit elewacja 300 zł/m3. Ciekaw jest czy jest szansa na obniżkę w grudniu, choć wzrost cen energii od stycznia nie będzie temu sprzyjał.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Wracając do tematu - styropian Swisspor grafit elewacja 300 zł/m3. Ciekaw jest czy jest szansa na obniżkę w grudniu, choć wzrost cen energii od stycznia nie będzie temu sprzyjał.


sprawdziłem faktury - w wrześniu 2020 za 1m3 Swisspor Lambda White 20cm płaciłem 198 pln brutto, teraz w internecie widzę ceny minimum 365 pln - wzrost  ceny na przestrzeni prawie równo roku o ponad 80% !

wracając do Twojego pytania - tylko producenci styropianu mogli by odpowiedzieć , ja sądzę, że podwyżki są nieuniknione - rozpędziła się inflacja i to będzie trwać długo... na rynku po włączeniu drukarek przez państwa na czas pandemii  jest ogromnie dużo pieniędzy - stąd też mimo, że nie planowałem w tym roku założyłem PV i postawiłem ogrodzenie - no cóż poduszka finansowa poszła w kosmos ale ceny wszystkiego cały czas rosną  :sad:

----------


## Frofo007

Jeśli cena czegoś rośnie o 80% w rok to zazwyczaj nie jest to spowodowane wzrostem kosztów produkcji tylko prawem popytu i podaży (lub 80% inflacją  :wink: ). Uważam, że stopy procentowe będą iść w górę a więc i popyt będzie się wygaszać - może wówczas ceny trochę spadną, jednak tak naprawdę nikt tego nie wie. Na pewno inflacja, wzrost cen energii i paliw nie sprzyja spadkom. Pamiętam jak kiedyś (to był chyba 2007 albo 2008 rok) ceny niektórych materiałów poszły x3 do góry, później dość mocno spadły. Ale czy ta sytuacja się powtórzy? Nikt kryształowej kuli nie ma i przyszłości nie zna.

Mnie natomiast zastanawia coś innego. Ludzie nabrali kredytów przy blisko zerowych stopach procentowych. Za wiele materiałów budowlanych płacili x2 w porównaniu do tego co ja (a ja głupi myślałem, że wszystko jest takie drogie w 2017 i 2018 roku  :big grin: ), ciekaw jestem co się stanie jeśli oprocentowanie kredytów z poziomu 2% wskoczy na 10 czy 15%.
Na chłopski (czyli mój) rozum może dojść do sytuacji, w której domy w budowie oraz już ukończone będą sprzedawane po niskich cenach (poniżej poniesionych kosztów) po to aby wyjść z kredytu. Wówczas nie będzie się opłacać budować domu tylko warto będzie kupić już rozpoczętą/skończoną budowę. Popyt na materiały budowlane powinien wtedy dość mocno spaść (jak i na usługi budowlane), wówczas będzie dobry moment na to aby się budować o ile ktoś będzie miał gotówkę (ale to tylko takie moje domysły w kwestii cen materiałów patrząc na to długoterminowo).

----------


## Sativum

> Jeśli cena czegoś rośnie o 80% w rok to zazwyczaj nie jest to spowodowane wzrostem kosztów produkcji tylko prawem popytu i podaży (lub 80% inflacją ). Uważam, że stopy procentowe będą iść w górę a więc i popyt będzie się wygaszać - może wówczas ceny trochę spadną, jednak tak naprawdę nikt tego nie wie. Na pewno inflacja, wzrost cen energii i paliw nie sprzyja spadkom. Pamiętam jak kiedyś (to był chyba 2007 albo 2008 rok) ceny niektórych materiałów poszły x3 do góry, później dość mocno spadły. Ale czy ta sytuacja się powtórzy? Nikt kryształowej kuli nie ma i przyszłości nie zna..


Ale istnieją wskaźniki, które determinują prawdopodobieństwo wzrostu lub spadku. Polityka fiskalna rządu, popyt, podaż. Na ich podstawie wnioskuję, że ceny będą rosnąć. Niestety. 




> Mnie natomiast zastanawia coś innego. Ludzie nabrali kredytów przy blisko zerowych stopach procentowych. Za wiele materiałów budowlanych płacili x2 w porównaniu do tego co ja (a ja głupi myślałem, że wszystko jest takie drogie w 2017 i 2018 roku ), ciekaw jestem co się stanie jeśli oprocentowanie kredytów z poziomu 2% wskoczy na 10 czy 15%.
> Na chłopski (czyli mój) rozum może dojść do sytuacji, w której domy w budowie oraz już ukończone będą sprzedawane po niskich cenach (poniżej poniesionych kosztów) po to aby wyjść z kredytu. Wówczas nie będzie się opłacać budować domu tylko warto będzie kupić już rozpoczętą/skończoną budowę. Popyt na materiały budowlane powinien wtedy dość mocno spaść (jak i na usługi budowlane), wówczas będzie dobry moment na to aby się budować o ile ktoś będzie miał gotówkę (ale to tylko takie moje domysły w kwestii cen materiałów patrząc na to długoterminowo).


Zgadzam się z wnioskiem, choć nie wyobrażam sobie, by rząd podniósł stopy procentowe do 15% Raz, że władzy na rękę podniesiona inflacja (wpływy), szczególnie w sektorze budowlanym. Dwa, przy podniesieniu stóp % o 400% (do 5%)  spowoduje to serię bankructw osób, które zapożyczyły się pod korek oraz (co gorsze dla władzy) grozi recesją. Oba te czynniki spowodują niepokoje społeczne, które w każdym ustroju grożą utratą władzy. Za komuny ludzie tez nie wychodzili na ulice protestować przeciwko niesprawiedliwym sądom etc., ale gdy podnieśli ceny żywności... Wyobraźmy sobie co by było gdyby podnieśli stopy procentowe o 1000% (do 10%). Poza tym elektorat PIS to w dużej mierze NIE klasa średnia (która do pewnego stopnia będzie odporna na podwyżki kredytów), ale Ci co mniej efektywnie zarządzają majątkiem - i ich niezadowolenie będzie niebezpieczne dla władzy. 


PS. Dziś sprawdzam, a tam ten sam styropian podrożał w ciągu kilku dni o kolejne 10% do 320 zł/m3 Masakra, liczyłem na obniżkę posezonową (listopad/grudzień), a tu zonk. Macie namiary na dobry styropian elewacyjny grafit w dobrej cenie?

----------


## cactus

Zgoda ale ludzie budujący domy a więc klasa średnia to nie są wyborcy obecnej władzy. Wiedzą że wsród takich osób ich poparcie jest minimalne i raczej będą woleli utrzymać 500+ i dodatki dla emerytów niż cokolwiek robić dla bankrutujących z kredytami. Popatrz co zrobili dla "frankowiczów" przez 6 lat - nic....
Według mnie stopy skoczą do około 4-5% w następnym roku, inflacja trochę zwolni a w budownictwie w końcu spadnie trochę tempo. Rynek odetchnie, ekipy budowalne w końcu przestaną dyktować warunki. To się musiało kiedyś skonczyc. Nie liczyłbym jednak na spadek cen wiekszy niż pojedyncze procenty. Za duzo sie buduje za granicą.

----------


## Sativum

> Zgoda ale ludzie budujący domy a więc klasa średnia to nie są wyborcy obecnej władzy. Wiedzą że wsród takich osób ich poparcie jest minimalne i raczej będą woleli utrzymać 500+ i dodatki dla emerytów niż cokolwiek robić dla bankrutujących z kredytami. Popatrz co zrobili dla "frankowiczów" przez 6 lat - nic....
> Według mnie stopy skoczą do około 4-5% w następnym roku, inflacja trochę zwolni a w budownictwie w końcu spadnie trochę tempo. Rynek odetchnie, ekipy budowalne w końcu przestaną dyktować warunki. To się musiało kiedyś skonczyc. Nie liczyłbym jednak na spadek cen wiekszy niż pojedyncze procenty. Za duzo sie buduje za granicą.


Tak, ale czemu piszesz tylko o budowie domu? Rynek mieszkaniowy jest dużo większy. Ostatnie pomysły o 0% wkładzie (gwarancje rządowe), bardzo podobne jest do tego co doprowadziło do kryzysu w USA w 2007/2008 r.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ale istnieją wskaźniki, które determinują prawdopodobieństwo wzrostu lub spadku. Polityka fiskalna rządu, popyt, podaż. Na ich podstawie wnioskuję, że ceny będą rosnąć. Niestety.


Jeszcze kilka miesięcy temu płyta OSB 22mm w Castoramie była po 260zł (z tego co pamiętam) dziś jest po 184zł.
Inflacja 7% czy podwyżki energii 15% nie tłumaczą wzrostu towaru o 100%. Tutaj zwyczajnie cenę wywindował popyt, który raczej będzie się kończyć wraz z podwyżką stóp procentowych.




> Zgadzam się z wnioskiem, choć nie wyobrażam sobie, by rząd podniósł stopy procentowe do 15% ... przy podniesieniu stóp % o 400% (do 5%)  spowoduje to serię bankructw osób, które zapożyczyły się pod korek oraz (co gorsze dla władzy) grozi recesją.


Ale rząd może nie mieć wyjścia a będąc dokładnym wyjścia może nie mieć RPP. Jeśli nie zatrzymają wzrostu cen to grozi nam galopująca inflacja, którą bardzo trudno jest zatrzymać. Nikomu na rękę nie jest wariant Wenezuelski gdzie inflacja wyniosła 40tyś % co skończyło się totalną zapaścią gospodarczą tego kraju.
Przykładem może być Turcja - tam teraz stopy wynoszą 16%. Dodajmy do tego marżę kredytu i mamy oprocentowanie 18%. 




> Poza tym elektorat PIS


Elektorat PiS to raczej nie są ludzie budujący domy. Elektoratem tej partii są emeryci, renciści i ludzie, którzy lubią korzystać z socjalu. 

Odnośnie Twojego pytania o styropian to ja bym brał zwykły biały byle tańszy. Poszukałbym jakiegoś mniej renomowanego producenta, zobaczył ten styropian na żywo, dotknął go i podjął decyzję.
Ludzie płacą obecnie powiedzmy 3000zł więcej aby mieć styropian z super lambdą a dzięki temu styropianowi po 50 latach oszczędzą 300zł na ogrzewaniu  :wink:  Jaki to ma sens? Obecnie pompa mi zjada 20kWh energii na dobę (temp w okolicach 0C). Energię w nocnej taryfie mam po 0,3zł. Czyli dziennie wydaje 6zł na CO+CWU. Gdybym zamiast styropianu grafitowego (kupiłem bo w 2018 był tani) wybrał najtańszy biały to teraz zamiast 6zł, wydawałbym 6,01zł dziennie  :big grin:  Jak zawsze trzeba wziąć kalkulator i sobie wyliczyć czy poniesione wydatki się kiedyś zwrócą.

----------


## Sativum

> Jeszcze kilka miesięcy temu płyta OSB 22mm w Castoramie była po 260zł (z tego co pamiętam) dziś jest po 184zł.
> Inflacja 7% czy podwyżki energii 15% nie tłumaczą wzrostu towaru o 100%. Tutaj zwyczajnie cenę wywindował popyt, który raczej będzie się kończyć wraz z podwyżką stóp procentowych.


Wskazałem kilka wskaźników, w tym popyt i podaż. By być ścisłym, podwyżki w taryfach niekonsumenckich są zazwyczaj wyższe, np. dla G podwyżka 10%, dla C 40%. Cena energii/produkcji zawiera się w cenie produktu/usługi, więc...




> Ale rząd może nie mieć wyjścia a będąc dokładnym wyjścia może nie mieć RPP. Jeśli nie zatrzymają wzrostu cen to grozi nam galopująca inflacja, którą bardzo trudno jest zatrzymać. Nikomu na rękę nie jest wariant Wenezuelski gdzie inflacja wyniosła 40tyś % co skończyło się totalną zapaścią gospodarczą tego kraju.
> Przykładem może być Turcja - tam teraz stopy wynoszą 16%. Dodajmy do tego marżę kredytu i mamy oprocentowanie 18%.


Tak, ale do tego jeszcze kawałek. Zresztą sytuacja Turcji jest specyficzna - została zaatakowana politycznie i gospodarczo przez USA przez prowadzenie samodzielnej polityki zewn. 




> Elektorat PiS to raczej nie są ludzie budujący domy. Elektoratem tej partii są emeryci, renciści i ludzie, którzy lubią korzystać z socjalu.


Gdzie pisałem, że elektorat PIS buduje domy? Pisałem o sytuacji w budownictwie. 




> Odnośnie Twojego pytania o styropian to ja bym brał zwykły biały byle tańszy. Poszukałbym jakiegoś mniej renomowanego producenta, zobaczył ten styropian na żywo, dotknął go i podjął decyzję.
> Ludzie płacą obecnie powiedzmy 3000zł więcej aby mieć styropian z super lambdą a dzięki temu styropianowi po 50 latach oszczędzą 300zł na ogrzewaniu  Jaki to ma sens? Obecnie pompa mi zjada 20kWh energii na dobę (temp w okolicach 0C). Energię w nocnej taryfie mam po 0,3zł. Czyli dziennie wydaje 6zł na CO+CWU. Gdybym zamiast styropianu grafitowego (kupiłem bo w 2018 był tani) wybrał najtańszy biały to teraz zamiast 6zł, wydawałbym 6,01zł dziennie  Jak zawsze trzeba wziąć kalkulator i sobie wyliczyć czy poniesione wydatki się kiedyś zwrócą.


[/QUOTE]
Dzięki. Wychodzę jednak z założenia, że lepiej dopłacić na start (ciężko to potem zmienić), tym bardziej, że raz położony "jeść nie woła"  :smile:   Planowane mam 20 cm grafitu, to przy białym zrobiłbym bunkier z prawie 30-centymetrową warstwą styropianu...

----------


## Frofo007

> Wskazałem kilka wskaźników, w tym popyt i podaż.


No tak, ja też podałem kilka, tylko uważam, że popyt będzie spadać a reszta czynników nie tłumaczy wzrostu o 100%. Dlatego moim zdaniem tak jak w przypadku OSB jest dość duża szansa że i ceny styropianu spadną - pożyjemy zobaczymy.




> By być ścisłym, podwyżki w taryfach niekonsumenckich są zazwyczaj wyższe, np. dla G podwyżka 10%, dla C 40%. Cena energii/produkcji zawiera się w cenie produktu/usługi, więc...


Zgadza się, tylko cena energii w koszcie produkcji większości materiałów budowlanych nie jest głównym kosztem. Dlatego oczywiście wzrost ceny prądu o 40% nie przełoży się na wzrost ceny towaru o 40% jeśli powiedzmy koszt energii to 5% całkowitych kosztów wytworzenia przed uwzględnieniem marży składu budowlanego.
Moim zdaniem ceny wzrosły głównie przez rekordowo niskie stopy procentowe, które spowodowały tani kredyt -> wzmożony popyt.
Kilkanaście lat temu jak pojawił się "tani" kredyt w CHF to też ceny materiałów poszły do góry a później spadły.




> Tak, ale do tego jeszcze kawałek. Zresztą sytuacja Turcji jest specyficzna - została zaatakowana politycznie i gospodarczo przez USA przez prowadzenie samodzielnej polityki zewn.


Polska przecież też chce prowadzić suwerenną politykę co nie podoba się Niemcom.





> Gdzie pisałem, że elektorat PIS buduje domy? Pisałem o sytuacji w budownictwie.


Napisałeś "Poza tym elektorat PIS to w dużej mierze NIE klasa średnia (która do pewnego stopnia będzie odporna na podwyżki kredytów), ale Ci co mniej efektywnie zarządzają majątkiem - i ich niezadowolenie będzie niebezpieczne dla władzy." - a ja uważam, że ludzie budujący domy w kredycie, ludzie kupujący mieszkania w kredycie to nie jest elektorat PiS. Także PiS nie musi zabiegać o głosy wyborcze tych ludzi.




> Dzięki. Wychodzę jednak z założenia, że lepiej dopłacić na start (ciężko to potem zmienić), tym bardziej, że raz położony "jeść nie woła"   Planowane mam 20 cm grafitu, to przy białym zrobiłbym bunkier z prawie 30-centymetrową warstwą styropianu...


Ale po co 30cm styro białego? 20cm białego może wystarczy. Moim zdaniem sprawdź tak +- tutaj https://cieplo.app/start ile rocznie zaoszczędzisz na 20cm grafitowym względem 20cm białego. Jeśli ta oszczędność w różnicy ceny zakupu zwróci się w ciągu Twojego życia to pewnie warto dołożyć do grafitowego.

----------


## martingg

> Ale istnieją wskaźniki, które determinują prawdopodobieństwo wzrostu lub spadku. Polityka fiskalna rządu, popyt, podaż. Na ich podstawie wnioskuję, że ceny będą rosnąć. Niestety. 
> 
> 
> Zgadzam się z wnioskiem, choć nie wyobrażam sobie, by rząd podniósł stopy procentowe do 15% Raz, że władzy na rękę podniesiona inflacja (wpływy), szczególnie w sektorze budowlanym. Dwa, przy podniesieniu stóp % o 400% (do 5%)  spowoduje to serię bankructw osób, które zapożyczyły się pod korek oraz (co gorsze dla władzy) grozi recesją. Oba te czynniki spowodują niepokoje społeczne, które w każdym ustroju grożą utratą władzy. Za komuny ludzie tez nie wychodzili na ulice protestować przeciwko niesprawiedliwym sądom etc., ale gdy podnieśli ceny żywności... Wyobraźmy sobie co by było gdyby podnieśli stopy procentowe o 1000% (do 10%). Poza tym elektorat PIS to w dużej mierze NIE klasa średnia (która do pewnego stopnia będzie odporna na podwyżki kredytów), ale Ci co mniej efektywnie zarządzają majątkiem - i ich niezadowolenie będzie niebezpieczne dla władzy. 
> 
> 
> PS. Dziś sprawdzam, a tam ten sam styropian podrożał w ciągu kilku dni o kolejne 10% do 320 zł/m3 Masakra, liczyłem na obniżkę posezonową (listopad/grudzień), a tu zonk. Macie namiary na dobry styropian elewacyjny grafit w dobrej cenie?


Zamowilem cały styro etixx 0,31 po 330m3, podłoga eps100 chyba 345plm. Knauff wstrzymal zamówienia na ten rok, można zamawiać na przyszły rok tylko nie znają jeszcze ceny ... Także można zamówić w ciemno lub odebrać samemu, a że mam 15km do fabryki to przez lokalnego gościa zamówiłem. Według gościa który mi to sprzedał 10-30% do góry pójdzie od nowego roku zobaczymy.

----------


## swierol

Mnie z kolei dochodzą słuchy o wzroście cen stali od stycznia. Może być to prawda ponieważ teraz mniejsze firmy handlujące blachą ocynkowaną mówią o braku materiału. Ceny złomu w skupach wcale nie spadają co by mogło wróżyć o stabilizacji cen.
Jestem ciekaw co stanie się z cenami wszelkiego rodzaju cegieł czyli podstawowego budulca. Ich ceny też nie raz zmieniały się o 100% w górę lub 50% w dół.

----------


## Sativum

> No tak, ja też podałem kilka, tylko uważam, że popyt będzie spadać a reszta czynników nie tłumaczy wzrostu o 100%. Dlatego moim zdaniem tak jak w przypadku OSB jest dość duża szansa że i ceny styropianu spadną - pożyjemy zobaczymy.


Też pisałeś o popycie. Dodam jeszcze, że cena produktu nie świadczy o koszcie jego wytworzenia... Popyt wzrasta, fabryki zarabiają więcej, ale również (co zauważyłem) składy dodają od siebie % do wzrostu  :smile:  




> Zgadza się, tylko cena energii w koszcie produkcji większości materiałów budowlanych nie jest głównym kosztem. Dlatego oczywiście wzrost ceny prądu o 40% nie przełoży się na wzrost ceny towaru o 40%


Nigdzie nie pisałem że tak jest. Różne rodzaje produkcji mają różne koszty produkcji. Niektóre są szczególnie energochłonne - nawozy, hutnictwo etc. 





> Moim zdaniem ceny wzrosły głównie przez rekordowo niskie stopy procentowe, które spowodowały tani kredyt -> wzmożony popyt.


Tak - podaż, popyt, ale i inne czynniki jak inflacja, stopy procentowe, polityka fiskalna itd. 
Teraz władza będzie walczyć z problemami, które sama spowodowała  :wave:  :big lol: 




> Polska przecież też chce prowadzić suwerenną politykę co nie podoba się Niemcom.


Też prawda, ale Niemcy mają mniejsze zdolności niż Amerykanie. Módlmy się byśmy nie stali się drugą Turcją  :big grin:  




> Napisałeś "*Poza tym elektorat PIS to w dużej mierze NIE klasa średnia (która do pewnego stopnia będzie odporna na podwyżki kredytów), ale Ci co mniej efektywnie zarządzają majątkiem - i ich niezadowolenie będzie niebezpieczne dla władzy."* - a ja uważam, że ludzie budujący domy w kredycie, ludzie kupujący mieszkania w kredycie to nie jest elektorat PiS. Także PiS nie musi zabiegać o głosy wyborcze tych ludzi.


Gdzie z mojego zdania wynika, że tylko klasa średnia kupuje mieszkania/domy? Ok, dla uściślenia, co już napisałem - każdy musi gdzieś mieszkać. Najem jest jednak wciąż (całe szczęście) mniejszościowym sposobem zaspokajania potrzeb mieszkalnych. Polityka rządowa, od w sumie dłuższego czasu, wspiera zakup własnościowy (z pominięciem niewypału Funduszu mieszkań na wynajem oraz mieszkania+). Teraz wprowadzono rozwiązania rodem z USA (gwarancje dla wszystkich - także tych, którzy nie "powinni" kupić), co było główną przyczyną kryzysu w USA, a potem światowego. Przypomnę jednak, że (o ile dobrze się orientuję), to w większości (wydaje mi się że nie jest to prawo federalne) stanów, w każdym momencie można oddać klucze nieruchomości i pozbyć się długu. W Polsce nie jest to możliwe... Tak czy inaczej, oznacza to, że dużo osób kupuje/buduje na kredyt i nie tylko "klasa średnia". Co więcej, dane NBP wskazują, że 70% transakcji zakupu nieruchomości jest dokonywana gotówką... Oznacza to, że podnoszenie stóp procentowych, jako narzędzie ograniczania popytu będzie miał mniejszy, niż się spodziewa, wpływ na poziom cen w budownictwie (w tym zakupu nieruchomości). Jako głównego winowajcę wskazałbym tu więc inflację, brak porównywalnie dobrych sposobów alokowania kapitału. Co ciekawe, sporo osób kupuje nieruchomości (w tym mieszkania) nie decydując się na ich wynajem - i nie mówię tu o flipperach lub grających na zwyżkę cen.  




> Ale po co 30cm styro białego? 20cm białego może wystarczy. Moim zdaniem sprawdź tak +- tutaj https://cieplo.app/start ile rocznie zaoszczędzisz na 20cm grafitowym względem 20cm białego. Jeśli ta oszczędność w różnicy ceny zakupu zwróci się w ciągu Twojego życia to pewnie warto dołożyć do grafitowego.


Bo odpowiednikiem 20 cm styro grafitiowego jest minimum 27 cm białego. Co 5/10 lat pojawia się teza typu "po co tyle wydawać? x cm w zupełności wystarczy. To się nie zwróci!". Decyzja podjęta  :smile:  chętnie skorzystam z info gdzie jest dostępny w dobrej cenie grafitowy styropian 20 cm  :smile:

----------


## Sativum

> Mnie z kolei dochodzą słuchy o wzroście cen stali od stycznia. Może być to prawda ponieważ teraz mniejsze firmy handlujące blachą ocynkowaną mówią o braku materiału. Ceny złomu w skupach wcale nie spadają co by mogło wróżyć o stabilizacji cen.
> Jestem ciekaw co stanie się z cenami wszelkiego rodzaju cegieł czyli podstawowego budulca. Ich ceny też nie raz zmieniały się o 100% w górę lub 50% w dół.


Prezes Grupy Atlas powtarza ostatnio zwyżki cen chemii budowlanej.

----------


## goguś

To zamiast domy murować stawiajcie ściany z 0,5 metra styropianu i po sprawie . :big lol:  bez jakichś cegieł bloczków innych paskudztw .

----------


## Arturo1972

> Zgadzam się z wnioskiem, choć nie wyobrażam sobie, by rząd podniósł stopy procentowe do 15% Raz, że władzy na rękę podniesiona inflacja (wpływy), szczególnie w sektorze budowlanym. Dwa, przy podniesieniu stóp % o 400% (do 5%)  spowoduje to serię bankructw osób, które zapożyczyły się pod korek oraz (co gorsze dla władzy) grozi recesją. Oba te czynniki spowodują niepokoje społeczne, które w każdym ustroju grożą utratą władzy. Za komuny ludzie tez nie wychodzili na ulice protestować przeciwko niesprawiedliwym sądom etc., ale gdy podnieśli ceny żywności... Wyobraźmy sobie co by było gdyby podnieśli stopy procentowe o 1000% (do 10%). Poza tym elektorat PIS to w dużej mierze NIE klasa średnia (która do pewnego stopnia będzie odporna na podwyżki kredytów), ale Ci co mniej efektywnie zarządzają majątkiem - i ich niezadowolenie


Niestety ale to wszystko już się spełnia. 
Jakiś czas temu pisałem, że seria bankructw i "frankowiczow złotowych" zbliża się dużymi krokami, co było do przewidzenia patrząc na drukowanie i rozdawnictwo pustych pieniędzy na socjale. 
Ludzie się nad tym nie zastanawiali skąd "dostają" 500zl za łba i brali kredyty na mieszkania, domy itp bez opamiętania, podobnie jak zresztą frankowicze kredyty w CHF,nie biorąc pod uwagę nieuchronnych podwyżek stóp % czy wyższego kursu CHF.

W zgodnej opinii praktycznie wszystkich ekonomistów,walka z tak wysoką inflacja potrwa lata i to przy założeniu mocnych ograniczeniach w wydatkach i przy czym zaznaczają, że to nie wina pandemii tylko głupiej polityki rządzących. 
Także wysokie stopy %,na poziomie inflacji a nawet lekko powyżej to kwestia czasu, myślę, nie długiego czasu bo rządzący zamiast już ją ograniczać to dalej ją podsycają dalszym dodrukiem pustego pieniądza na "tarczę inflacja"...
Oto do czego doprowadziła jedynie słuszna partia...do ruiny Polski.

----------


## Piegus86

> podobnie jak zresztą frankowicze kredyty w CHF,nie biorąc pod uwagę nieuchronnych podwyżek stóp % czy wyższego kursu CHF.


O przepraszam, ja brałem kredyt w CHF na mieszkanie i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Spłaciłem sam kapitał, bez odsetek. Od początku było widać klauzule niedozwolone, więc proces i heja. I to po kursie z dnia brania. Kwestia znajomości prawnej (od tego to mam małżonkę ze stosownym wykształceniem) i naprawdę to była dobra okazja.

----------


## agb

Dziś sprzedałem pozostałe  pręty zbrojeniowe po 1000zł/tonę drożej niż kupiłem na wiosnę. Żałuję tylko, że tak mało przeszacowałem i nie kupiłem wtedy więcej  :cool:

----------


## Dzeus86

fakt, stal pod katem inwestycji mocno przebila złoto. Chodza anegdoty, ze jak dynamika sie zachowa to kiedyś kiedyś jak chłopak sie będzie oświadczał dziewczynie i da jej złoty pierścionek, a nie z prętu zbrojeniowego fi12 to ta się obrazi  :big lol:

----------


## tentypmich

Dziś kupiłem 14szt płyty OSB 22mm - 170 zł brutto z transportem za płytę... Cena nadal kosmiczna, ale i tak spadło z 240 zł za 1szt.

W obi widziałem po 119 zł, ale WYPRZEDANO  :smile:

----------


## Sativum

Sierpień 2020 Cena OSB22:

----------


## Aga-Rowinska

> Dziś kupiłem 14szt płyty OSB 22mm - 170 zł brutto z transportem za płytę... Cena nadal kosmiczna, ale i tak spadło z 240 zł za 1szt.
> 
> W obi widziałem po 119 zł, ale WYPRZEDANO


Mi się właśnie udało dostać po 109 zł, także w OBI - Toruń, Lubicka  :big grin:

----------


## Sativum

> Mi się właśnie udało dostać po 109 zł, także w OBI - Toruń, Lubicka


Szacun! Tym większy, że wiesz że to było OBI. 
Po kilkudziesięciu wizytach w Liroju/Kaście/OBI/Briko bardzo ciężko mi je rozróżnić  :big grin:

----------


## Aga-Rowinska

Aż sprawdziłam czy to rzeczywiście było OBI. Tak, OBI. Ale już niedostępne. Szczerze - masakra.

----------


## tentypmich

> Mi się właśnie udało dostać po 109 zł, także w OBI - Toruń, Lubicka


Gratuluje! Ja nie miałem niestety tyle szczęścia i zostało mi po 170 zł brutto... do tego kupiłem jeszcze 3 płyty 12mm po 140 zł brutto...

----------


## martingg

Jakieś przesłanki co do cen? Dokładam garaż do budynku ale od 3 msc mi projektantka robi projekt ............... -.- a bym już kupił silke, stal, xps, niech czeka.

----------


## Sativum

Za zwyżką: inflacja, podatki, programy interwencyjne, rosnące zapotrzebowanie, ograniczona podaż. 
Za zniżką: potencjalny kryzs gospodarczy lub zwyżka stóp procentowych zwiększających istotnie ilość niespłacanych kredytów

----------


## zeusik6

https://pl.tradingeconomics.com/commodity/lumber
https://pl.tradingeconomics.com/commodity/iron-ore
https://pl.tradingeconomics.com/commodity/steel

Co do styropianu nie znam cen ani przewidywań.

----------


## martingg

Inflacja koło 7-8%, gaz 54% +, prąd 24%+ ale to będzie piękna budowlanka w 2022

----------


## martingg

> 2022 i 2023 to będzie rzeźnia dla tych odważnych lub myślących inaczej, którzy uwierzyli propagandzie partyjnej,że Polska to kraj mlekiem i miodem płynący i z podwyższoną płacą minimalną czy splodzonym przedszkolem mogą rzucić się na kredyty...


Że też za te gówno posty nie masz tutaj bana jeszcze ...

----------


## Arturo1972

> Że też za te gówno posty nie masz tutaj bana jeszcze ...


Pisząc jaka jest rzeczywistość  ?

----------


## Sativum

Równie dobrze może się skończyć jak na przełomie 80/90 lat - dewaluacja kredytów . Ergo zaciągnięte kredyty spłacimy w 5 , a nie 20-30 lat  :wink:  chyba że skorzystają z instytucji rebus sic stantibus...

----------


## Sativum

> Równie dobrze może się skończyć jak na przełomie 80/90 lat - dewaluacja kredytów . Ergo zaciągnięte kredyty spłacimy w 5 , a nie 20-30 lat  chyba że skorzystają z instytucji rebus sic stantibus...


Dewaluacja kredytów. 



Inflacja, powodująca, że płace będą gonić rosnące koszty życia. Osłabienie wartości waluty. Nominalnie kredyt pozostanie ten sam. 
Zauwaźyłeś, że za 100 zł 5 lat temu zrobiłeś większe zakupy niż dziś? Ile wynosiła minimalna krajowa w 2012 r? 1200 zł. Teraz jest to jakieś 150% więcej. W 1986 r. brałeś 1,5 mln zł kredytu na 30 lat, które po 12 miesiącach wynosił 50% miesięcznej pensji.

----------


## martingg

Stal kupowana w kwietniu 3800, teraz 4900  :big grin:  piękne. Ciekawe ile będzie po podwyżkach gazu i prądu dla hut

----------


## Sativum

Ceny październik 2021: tona stali zbrojeniowej 5500. Kujawsko-pomorskie. Potem troszkę spadło. Ciekaw ile będzie w 01/2022

----------


## martingg

ja potrzebuje z 2T pod garaż i myślę czy brać teraz czy czekać ale jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć że będzie taniej przy gazie +54% i prądzie +24%

----------


## Sativum

54% to średnie wyliczenia ile wzrośnie rachunek dla gospodarstw nie ogrzewających domu gazem. Wzrost ceny za paliwo gazowe wynosi 83%. Taryfa prądowa dla firm też wzrosła bardziej niż dla konsumentów (G).

----------


## martingg

Tym bardziej miło

----------


## tentypmich

> ja potrzebuje z 2T pod garaż i myślę czy brać teraz czy czekać ale jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć że będzie taniej przy gazie +54% i prądzie +24%


2T na garaż? To jakiż Ty ten garaż budujesz  :smile:  ?

----------


## martingg

> 2T na garaż? To jakiż Ty ten garaż budujesz  ?


1,5t +/- płyta fundamentowa i gospodarcze 70m2

----------


## radziula

Pulpa celulozowa 20% podwyżki, a tym samym wszystkie materiały higieniczne. Jest to efekt podniesienia cen prądu i gazu, więc podobnych podwyżek można się spodziewać zapewne także na materiałach budowlanych a najbardziej odczujemy to chyba ponownie na materiałąch dociepleniowych.

----------


## Sativum

Płytki które kupiłem w październiku dziś są o 10% droższe w tym samym sklepie. Chemia -klej i fuga 5%

----------


## Janekk1234

płyty kanałowe tzw strop żerański, luty 2019 cena za metr 100pln brutto, na dzisiaj 119 pln za metr. czyli 3 lata wzrost 19% , niewiele. 
stal, beton i robocizna.

----------


## martingg

Spojrzałem z ciekawości na cenę etixxa 378zl M3  :ohmy:  w grudniu kupiłem cały styro płaciłem 330m3

----------


## Frofo007

> ja potrzebuje z 2T pod garaż i myślę czy brać teraz czy czekać ale jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć że będzie taniej przy gazie +54% i prądzie +24%


54% to chyba dla gospodarstw domowych, tutaj piszą: https://businessinsider.com.pl/twoje...klient/786hyz7 o wzroście blisko 1000%.

Może ktoś się orientuje dla których materiałów ceny gazu są istotnym kosztem produkcji? Bo przy takich wzrostach cen te materiały należałoby kupić jak najszybciej i niech sobie leżą na budowie.

----------


## martingg

> 54% to chyba dla gospodarstw domowych, tutaj piszą: https://businessinsider.com.pl/twoje...klient/786hyz7 o wzroście blisko 1000%.
> 
> Może ktoś się orientuje dla których materiałów ceny gazu są istotnym kosztem produkcji? Bo przy takich wzrostach cen te materiały należałoby kupić jak najszybciej i niech sobie leżą na budowie.


Tak wiem 54% dla domowych, przedsiębiorcy po kilkaset jest normą ....

Dużo masz na gaz... stal, styropian, bloczki

----------


## Pitrekkk

Rozmawiałem dziś z bratem, który remontuje dom.

W tamtym roku 4 parapety z granitu; 2000 złotych(8 miesięcy temu bodajże)

W tym roku zamawiał na dół kondygnacji; parapety  z tego samego materiału o 1/12 większa powierzchnia... 4700 złotych.

Nie zazdroszczę budującym się, chyba że ich zarobki równie szybko rosną.

----------


## Happek

Dwa tygodnie temu kupowałem trochę profila i pytałem o drut 4950brutto, profil kupowałem po 6300zl/t, ten sam profil kupowałem 13 miesięcy wczesniej na garaż po 3300zl/t.

----------


## agb

Widzę, że drewno C24 45x95 spadło z prawie 18zł/mb w zeszłym roku do 13,5zł. Dalej daleko do ~7,3zł/mb 2 lata temu, ale coś poszło w dół. BSH bez zmian, bo kilkadziesiąt groszy przy cenie ~70zł/mb to żadna zmiana. KVH też chyba spadło, ale nie jestem pewien ile, bo zeszłym roku istniało niemal wyłącznie w cenniku, więc nie śledziłem.

----------


## autorus

> Spojrzałem z ciekawości na cenę etixxa 378zl M3  w grudniu kupiłem cały styro płaciłem 330m3



Gdzie masz teraz tak tanio?

----------


## martingg

> Gdzie masz teraz tak tanio?


właśnie patrze 420zł xD patrzyłem na początku stycznia był jak pisałem po 375 ~~ zaplacilem 34k za styriopian teraz bym zapłacił 45? ...

----------


## Kirin

Opole stan na dziś:
Beton B25 - 270 zł netto
Drewno konstrukcyjne - 2200 brutto
Deski calówki 1350 brutto

----------


## goguś

Walnąć budową , zmowa ogólnonarodowa nie kupować przez 2 miesiące kompletnie niczego zobaczymy kto wygra .

----------


## Sativum

tylko, że prywatni inwestorzy, to nawet nie 30% rynku. Efekt taki, że ucieszyłaby się branża budowlana  :big grin:

----------


## goguś

:big grin:  no tak , to i tak by nie wypaliło , u nas jedności za grosz nie ma .

----------


## Sativum

A gdzie jest? Wyróżniamy się tu jakoś??

----------


## martingg

> Opole stan na dziś:
> Beton B25 - 270 zł netto
> Drewno konstrukcyjne - 2200 brutto
> Deski calówki 1350 brutto


beton b25 kwiecień 2021 235 netto
Deski w lato po 1000 m3 ~~ 
konstrukcyjne w sensie c24? To w spadło bo w lato było jakoś po 4000 m3. Chyba, że mówimy o świeżym wtedy było 1500 ~~

pięknie  :big grin:

----------


## martingg

> A gdzie jest? Wyróżniamy się tu jakoś??


w Kazachstanie wyszli na ulice bo im gaz podnieśli, u nas afera za afera i fajnie jest.  :wink:

----------


## Sativum

> w Kazachstanie wyszli na ulice bo im gaz podnieśli, u nas afera za afera i fajnie jest.


No coś w tym jest.

----------


## Frofo007

> w Kazachstanie wyszli na ulice bo im gaz podnieśli, u nas afera za afera i fajnie jest.


Bo u nas jak ograbili ludzi na miliardy na przekręcie z OFE to nie było protestów gdzie każdy pracujący na tym stracił. Ale jeśli chodzi o zaostrzenie aborcji (typowy temat zastępczy), który to problem powiedzmy mógłby dotknąć 1 na 1000 kobiet (a problem dotyczył tego, że zamiast legalnie zrobić za darmo w PL to trzeba jechać do DE i zapłacić) - ludzie wyszli protestować  :big grin: 

Płyta OSB 22mm w Castoramie - kilka mc temu była po 184, obecnie 168zł. W Szczycie chyba 254zł.

----------


## agb

Brawo, nawet ten temat sprowadziliście do polityki. Brakuje jeszcze tylko arturka żeby przyszedł i ... na środku.

----------


## Pytajnick

Tekst gościa z Kronopolu, któremu robiłem wycenę i się zgadaliśmy o cenach OSB : My podwyższamy cenę o 10% to sklepy o 50% i więcej.
Ja kupowałem  Etixxa za 195zł/m3 a miesiąc później był po 340zł/m3 a cena styrenu na giełdach skoczyła max 40%  Tak jakoś w PL nieproporcjonalnie ceny w sklepach skaczą. 

W temacie jedności - w czasach 'credit crunch' pracowałem w UK . Ceny paliw szalały, codzienne w górę. Z 60 pensów doszło do 1,20 funta więc  zaczął się bunt. Firmy zaczęły wysyłać swoich ludzi na blokady rafinerii, codziennie ktoś inny jeździł. Po tygodniu rząd, wbrew UE która nie wyrażała zgody, zamroził ceny.
Od tamtej pory eurosceptycyzm rósł z każdym rokiem.
W PL z tego co pamiętam, było parę prób zablokowania...stacji paliw.

----------


## martingg

> Brawo, nawet ten temat sprowadziliście do polityki. Brakuje jeszcze tylko arturka żeby przyszedł i ... na środku.


no nie bardzo  :wink:  mała wspominka że nie da się nic z tym zrobić jak chociażby w Kazachstanie  :smile:  a Arturek to jest chyba na wiecznym odpoczynku  :big grin:  

m3 drewna tarcicy 1600pln placilem 1500 jesienią więc jeszcze znośnie. Ciekawe po ile będzie jak sezon ruszy....

----------


## martingg

rozmawiałem ze swoim dostawcą styropianu, do połowy stycznia była cena 373 za knauf etixx grafit 0,31 od jutra podwyżka +20% dlatego ceny w internecie już po 430 ~~ pln bo zamówienia wstrzymane były od połowy stycznia. Pięknie  :big grin:  dobrze, że 80-85% styropianu kupiłem w grudniu po 330 za m3 ~~

----------


## martingg

Okna dziś mi wstawili brakujące przy okazji spytałem o ceny vs lato 2021 +20%

----------


## Mateusz1q

Porotherm 8,8 brutto 23% VAT, w 2020 5,40

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Nie siejcie defetyzmu

----------


## Sativum

3 zł najtańszy marketowy suporeks 5x20x60
Wełna Ursa lambda 40 - 15 cm 18 zł/m2... Kilka miesięcy temu kupiłem za 8 zł/m2...

----------


## martingg

> Nie siejcie defetyzmu


Piszemy jak jest. Za okna dałem 29500 pln według tego co wczoraj rozmawiałem lekko 5-6 tys więcej obecnie bym dał

----------


## benek161

Isover uni mata 15cm 28zl/M2
Najtańszy Knauf wełna 15 z Castorama teraz po 16zł/M2 a jeszcze rok temu można było kupić za 8zł.
Styropian grafit 033 wczoraj zamawiałem 350zł M3 a w grudniu kosztował 320. 
Dobrze że mam większość rzeczy kupionych bo raczej bym zaniechał budowy na ten rok. Rozmawiałem z facetem na składzie to powiedział że dużo osób słysząc ceny rezygnuje z zakupów.

----------


## Adiš

> Isover uni mata 15cm 28zl/M2
> Najtańszy Knauf wełna 15 z Castorama teraz po 16zł/M2 a jeszcze rok temu można było kupić za 8zł.
> Styropian grafit 033 wczoraj zamawiałem 350zł M3 a w grudniu kosztował 320. 
> Dobrze że mam większość rzeczy kupionych bo raczej bym zaniechał budowy na ten rok. Rozmawiałem z facetem na składzie to powiedział że dużo osób słysząc ceny rezygnuje z zakupów.


Ostatnie zdanie to akurat bardzo dobra informacja

----------


## Kirin

> Ostatnie zdanie to akurat bardzo dobra informacja


Stopy rosną, zdolność spada, kredyty drożeją. Może mieszkaniówka indywidualna trochę przystopuje, może nie w tym roku ale z przyszłym.

----------


## martingg

> Isover uni mata 15cm 28zl/M2
> Najtańszy Knauf wełna 15 z Castorama teraz po 16zł/M2 a jeszcze rok temu można było kupić za 8zł.
> Styropian grafit 033 wczoraj zamawiałem 350zł M3 a w grudniu kosztował 320. 
> Dobrze że mam większość rzeczy kupionych bo raczej bym zaniechał budowy na ten rok. Rozmawiałem z facetem na składzie to powiedział że dużo osób słysząc ceny rezygnuje z zakupów.


gdzie tak tanio i jaki?  :big grin:  15cm knauf etixx 0,31 330m3 grudzień styczeń 375m3 teraz 430m3

----------


## martingg

> Stopy rosną, zdolność spada, kredyty drożeją. Może mieszkaniówka indywidualna trochę przystopuje, może nie w tym roku ale z przyszłym.


też mi się wydaje że to w końcu walnie ale w 2023. Tzn walnie ... spadnie do cen z 2021.

----------


## benek161

> gdzie tak tanio i jaki?  15cm knauf etixx 0,31 330m3 grudzień styczeń 375m3 teraz 430m3


Trochę inne materiały porównujemy. Styropmin 031 kosztuje ok 400 a 033 tyle co podałem. Nie ma sensu tyle płacić

----------


## benek161

Wełna znowu idzie do góry. Najtańsza 15cm Knauf z Castorama teraz podskoczył do 20zł (!) za M2. Jeszcze miesiąc temu był po 16 a półtora roku temu po 9zł...

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Styropian tak samo. Już w hurtowniach wiosenne cenniki.

----------


## ololek

marzec do połowy marca zimowy więc jeszcze spokojnie. Ale potem jak ruszy to będzie płacz  :sad: 
Worki kleju  do styro/siatki teraz koztują 25zł a we wrześniu płaciłem 21.
Styropian teraz kosztuje 20% więcej niż w sierpniu 2021 jak kupowałem do ocieplenia elewacji.
Stal znowu zaczyna drożeć.

----------


## Drogba

> marzec do połowy marca zimowy więc jeszcze spokojnie. Ale potem jak ruszy to będzie płacz 
> Worki kleju  do styro/siatki teraz koztują 25zł a we wrześniu płaciłem 21.
> Styropian teraz kosztuje 20% więcej niż w sierpniu 2021 jak kupowałem do ocieplenia elewacji.
> Stal znowu zaczyna drożeć.


Jeżeli chodzi o stal to będzie masakra. Pracuje w branży. Przerabiamy około 100 ton stali miesięcznie (konstrukcje)  Przed wybuchem wojny blacha średnio 4,85 zł kg netto. Dziś po 7,50 zł netto. Do tego dystrybutorzy nie chcą nawet ofertować. Na naszym rynku jest/było około 30 % stali z Ukrainy i rosji. Europa może zwiększyć moce hutnicze ale już brakuje wsadu. Będzie można ściągać z zachodu, oczywiście rozliczenie w euro, które zaraz przebije 5zł za 1 zł. Szykują się nieciekawe czasy W piątek sprzedaliśmy złom za 2,30 kg netto.

----------


## Frofo007

Ceny walut bardzo poszły do góry. Jeśli się utrzymają to materiały (zwłaszcza te importowane) również powinny zdrożeć.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Ceny walut bardzo poszły do góry. Jeśli się utrzymają to materiały (zwłaszcza te importowane) również powinny zdrożeć.


A co za tym idzie to wysoka cena paliwa,zwłaszcza ON,czyli dodatkowo koszt transportu wzrasta.
Dzisiaj ON tankowałem na BP za 7,16zl/liter.
Miesiąc temu, po kilkudniowej propagandowej pisowsko-ruskiej obniżce udało mi się zatankować za 5,18zl/liter czyli dzisiaj jakieś 35% drożej.

----------


## adder

> Jeżeli chodzi o stal to będzie masakra. Pracuje w branży. Przerabiamy około 100 ton stali miesięcznie (konstrukcje)  Przed wybuchem wojny blacha średnio 4,85 zł kg netto. Dziś po 7,50 zł netto. Do tego dystrybutorzy nie chcą nawet ofertować. Na naszym rynku jest/było około 30 % stali z Ukrainy i rosji. Europa może zwiększyć moce hutnicze ale już brakuje wsadu. Będzie można ściągać z zachodu, oczywiście rozliczenie w euro, które zaraz przebije 5zł za 1 zł. Szykują się nieciekawe czasy W piątek sprzedaliśmy złom za 2,30 kg netto.


2 tygodnie temu dostałam wycenę na stal 40HM - ok. 7 zł/kg. Dzisiaj aktualizacja oferty - 12 zł/kg, 100% przedpłata. Ofertę dostałam od 1 dostawcy, pozostali wstrzymują wyceny do końca tego tygodnia.

----------


## martingg

Solbet 24 10pln -> 17.6
Stal 4400 -> 8300
Drewno m3 deskowania 1000 -> 1400

powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Lukasz11

> Solbet 24 10pln -> 17.6
> Stal 4400 -> 8300
> Drewno m3 deskowania 1000 -> 1400
> 
> powodzenia


Oj tam. Sezon budowlany jeszcze się nie zaczął. Wojna prawdopodobnie będzie długotrwała.
Sąsiad stoi z budową, bo murarze (Ukraińcy) pojechali do domu.
Jazda cenowa się dopiero zacznie  :sad:

----------


## martingg

Ta, własnie rozmawiałem ze swoim, który budował mi dom mówi że mu żaden nie przyjechał i jest w d. a miał 3-4 co roku

----------


## marcinbbb

Kupowałem Knauf Etixx w grudniu 2020r płaciłem 193 zł/m3 teraz najtaniej 405zł/m3. 

Wojna nie będzie długa już jutro prawdopodobnie Rosja będzie bankrutem ponieważ ma zapłacić 117 mln. dolarów odsetek od obligacji. Straszą że wypłacą to w Rublach jednak wtedy ich gospodarka spadnie całkowicie z rowerka.

----------


## martingg

ja placilem w grudniu po 330m3 w styczniu/lutym dobił już do 450m3 a teraz o dziwo spadł. Mam nadzieję iż w końcu ludzie przestaną budować i kupować mieszkania bo dostawców materiałów to już naprawdę pop... żeby styropian drożał o 300% a cegła o 100%

----------


## marcinbbb

Cieszę się że udało mi się ukończyć większość przed takimi podwyżkami co prawda łazienka nie skończona ale 90% wyposażenia łazienki stoi w garażu i czeka na montaż. Nie udało się nam tylko wybrać płytek do łazienki reszta łącznie z wc, prysznicem, kranami i lampami. 
Cegłę MAX kupowałem w 2019r przed majówką kosztowała 4,80zł/szt. Zaraz po majówce zapłaciłem 5,20 i mówiłem że to była duża podwyżka... ale z perspektywy czasu to było NIC!!! Nie znam dzisiejszych cen jednak w ubiegłym roku widziałem po 8,40szł/szt.

----------


## Frofo007

UE pracuje teraz nad nowym podatkiem. Opodatkowane mają być towary importowane do UE z krajów, które emitują dużo CO2. Tymi towarami ma być między innymi stal, beton, aluminium :/

Moim zdaniem w obecnych realiach budowa domu jest zarezerwowana tylko dla ludzi bogatych. Bo kredyt drogi, materiały drogie, robocizna droga... wyjątkowo trudny czas dla budujących.

----------


## goguś

Najlepiej jak by tak głowy ostudzidć zimną studzienną wodą i powiedzieć sobie tak a dupczę tę całą budowę i mam to w dupie , budować za 4 razy tyle ile to potem warte to bez sensu płacić polityką frycowe za co ? , cytat z książki szefa światowego forum ekonomicznego , w 2030 roku niczego nie będę miał posiadał ale będę szczęśliwy , macie jeszcze złudzenia ? covid-wojna potem większa wojna , dla swojego zdrowia olejcie te budowy i to też radzę synowi bezskutecznie jak dotąd .

----------


## martingg

Oczywiście poczekam 20lat z budową bo mam dwa życia, a nie jedno  :smile:  

ktoś wie po ile silka 18 jest obecnie?

----------


## goguś

> Oczywiście poczekam 20lat z budową bo mam dwa życia, a nie jedno  
> 
> ktoś wie po ile silka 18 jest obecnie?


Dobrze jak byśmy te nasze życia zachowali bo nie jest to takie oczywiste mając na uwadze kacapów .

----------


## marcin225

Ludzie na siłę się zaczynają budować a już niedługo w wielu tych domach (oczywiście nie dokończonych) będzie płacz. Ja osobiście obecnie bym budowy nie zaczynał. Chyba, że ktoś ma finanse (a nie kredyt na 800 tyś) odpowiednie to wtedy może spróbować powalczyć.

----------


## Lukasz11

Styropian swisspor zanotował w tym tygodniu 2 podwyżki.
W poniedziałek kosztował 429,00 zl/m3, we wtorek był jak dobrze pamiętam po 441,50 zl/m3, a dziś widzę, że 466,17 zl/m3.

A sezon się jeszcze nie zaczął.

To będzie nieciekawy rok...  :sad:

----------


## boconek03

Aktualnie styropianu podobno w ogóle za bardzo nie ma.
Info od elektryka: puszka elektryczna poddtynkowa: było około 50groszy/sztuka a teraz poniżej 1zł nie ma.

----------


## woan

> Styropian swisspor zanotował w tym tygodniu 2 podwyżki.
> W poniedziałek kosztował 429,00 zl/m3, we wtorek był jak dobrze pamiętam po 441,50 zl/m3, a dziś widzę, że 466,17 zl/m3.
> 
> A sezon się jeszcze nie zaczął.
> 
> To będzie nieciekawy rok...


To po prostu nie kupować i sami z ceny zjadą. Znajomy co obraca stalą mówi,że tona profila kosztuje 14 tys? i w dodatku zamawiał tira a przysłali mu busa

----------


## wg39070

Masz całkowitą rację, to samo można zrobić w stosunku do paliwa z tym, że to nierealne a szkoda.

----------


## boconek03

> To po prostu nie kupować i sami z ceny zjadą. Znajomy co obraca stalą mówi,że tona profila kosztuje 14 tys? i w dodatku zamawiał tira a przysłali mu busa


rozumiem, że do benzyny/ON stosujesz te zalecenia i nie tankujesz?

----------


## marcinbbb

> rozumiem, że do benzyny/ON stosujesz te zalecenia i nie tankujesz?


To że rafineria w kulki leci i zrobili sobie marżę 700% przecie Obajtkowi i nieRządowi się wszystko zgadza. Polacy zarabiają więcej stać ich, najważniejsze że obniżyli VAT na musztardę i ocet z 23% na 8% a teraz jeszcze się tego VATu zrzekli. 

Zobacz jak wypijesz kielicha i wsiądziesz do samochodu zabiorą Ci prawko i dostaniesz spory mandat.Pójdziesz nawalony do roboty wylecisz z hukiem tego samego dnia. Ale jak poseł wypije w restauracji sejmowej 1l wódki i pójdzie na głosowanie kompletnie nic się nie wydarzy. IM wolno i to jeszcze piją za moje, Twoje i każdego Kowalskiego czy Nowaka w Polsce. Co wolno wojewodzie to nie Tobie...

----------


## ololek

ostatnio kupiłem kilkanaście bloczków silikat  sil-pro 12cm na działówkę. 4.9 za sztukę.
rok temu nie były droższe niż 3zł

----------


## Lukasz11

> ostatnio kupiłem kilkanaście bloczków silikat  sil-pro 12cm na działówkę. 4.9 za sztukę.
> rok temu nie były droższe niż 3zł


Na początku marca w zeszłym roku płaciłem za ten bloczek 2,46zl. Na koniec maja zeszłego roku już 3,00. Bez transportu.
Teraz 4,90 ? Masakra  :sad:

----------


## marcin225

Jako, że będę budował grillo-wędzarnie to potrzebuję cegły klinkierowej. Miesiąc temu Roben Melbourne była za 1,99 zł , myśle se... zaczekam... tydzień temu kupiłem za 3,30 ;/

----------


## DariuszP77

Wzrost cen boli niestety. Żona upatrzyła sobie do salonu cegłę klinkierową :spam:  i jak robiłem założenia w kosztorysie stało, że za  3 zł kupię, teraz już jest więcej niż 5, z ja będę potrzebował pewnie za pół roku, to kto to wie za ile wyjdzie... i tak ze wszystkim.

----------


## benek161

Tynki gipsowe- w tamtym roku 38zl/M2, w tym już wołają 42-43zł/m2

----------


## Lukasz11

> Styropian swisspor zanotował w tym tygodniu 2 podwyżki.
> W poniedziałek kosztował 429,00 zl/m3, we wtorek był jak dobrze pamiętam po 441,50 zl/m3, a dziś widzę, że 466,17 zl/m3.
> 
> A sezon się jeszcze nie zaczął.
> 
> To będzie nieciekawy rok...


Ten sam styropian już po 515,37 zl/m3
14 marca kupiłem za 429zl. 
W ciągu 2 tygodni zdrożał o 20%  :sad: 
Czy to jest normalne? Czy jest na sali lekarz?

----------


## samotnik

Przed świętami Bożego Narodzenia wyceniłem plisę - 120 zł. Jakoś mi nie po drodze było ją zamówić, ale wczoraj przejeżdżałem obok sklepu - nowa cena 280 zł. Nie zamówiłem, nie ma takiej opcji. 

Z pewnością czeka nas kryzys gospodarczy jakiego dawno nie było.

----------


## Frofo007

Bańki cenowe często kończą się w ten sposób, że na szczycie górki są mega wzrosty przed samymi spadkami.

Kto będzie się budował, jeśli materiały zdrożały w ciągu kilku lat x2-3 razy a zdolność kredytowa drastycznie spadła + rata kredytu wzrosła o kilkadziesiąt procent.

Ja bym przeczekał to szaleństwo. Nie wiem co będzie w przyszłości - być może będzie jeszcze drożej, jest to możliwe, ale jednak uważam, że przyjdzie załamanie na rynku budowlanki i będzie miało to swoje odreagowania w cenach materiałów budowlanych.

----------


## Frofo007

Kiedyś założyłem temat (który nikogo nie zainteresował  :wink: ) związany z bańką cenową, która miała miejsce w 2007 roku: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ht=archive.org

2007.08.04: Gazobeton 24x24x59 - 9,80 zł
2007.10.12: GAZOBETON "24", SUPOREKS - 8,5zł
2008.01.06: BETON KOMÓRKOWY 24 (GAZOBETON) - 7,93zł

30.04.2009: THERMI 24 SL bloczki, pustaki, gazobeton - 5zł.

Zobaczymy jak to teraz będzie.

----------


## Lukasz11

> Ja bym przeczekał to szaleństwo. Nie wiem co będzie w przyszłości - być może będzie jeszcze drożej, jest to możliwe, ale jednak uważam, że przyjdzie załamanie na rynku budowlanki i będzie miało to swoje odreagowania w cenach materiałów budowlanych.


Zgoda. Nikt tylko nie wie, czy bańka pęknie za tydzień, za miesiąc, czy za rok lub dwa. Kto ma rozgrzebana budowę, będzie chciał lub musiał skończyć. W trybie ekspresowym.

----------


## Frofo007

> Zgoda. Nikt tylko nie wie, czy bańka pęknie za tydzień, za miesiąc, czy za rok lub dwa. Kto ma rozgrzebana budowę, będzie chciał lub musiał skończyć. W trybie ekspresowym.


Tak, zwłaszcza jeśli ktoś ma kredyt. Dlatego rok temu gdy ktoś się pytał o budowę to byłem sceptycznie nastawiony do budowy w obecnych warunkach.

----------


## martingg

Pamietam jak staliśmy i mi dowozili stal na strop to się śmialiśmy z szefem ekipy jakie to oszczędności by byly rok temu bo stal była po 3k a płaciłem 4k, solbet był po 8 kupowałem po 10 …. Jak policzyłem materiał kosztował 150k teraz bym zapłacił lekko 210-220 … to jest już dla mnie szaleństwo kompletne. 


Ktoś wie po ile były tynki tradycyjne zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym w mazowieckim? Dogadany byłem 38m2 ale Ukraińcy nie przyjechali znalazłem jedna ekipę na za 1,5 msc ale cena 50m2 nie wiem czy tak urosło czy są po prostu drodzy. To tak z czystej ciekawości i tak wezmę bo nie mam innej możliwości

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Stal dzisiaj kupowałem 7,5 a w niektórych miejscach już 9,0 kPLN.
Styropiany tak samo. Bardzo mocno w górę.

----------


## Lukasz11

> Stal dzisiaj kupowałem 7,5 a w niektórych miejscach już 9,0 kPLN.
> Styropiany tak samo. Bardzo mocno w górę.


Styropian zamówiłem i zaplacilem 2 tygodnie temu. Zamowienie poszko do fabryki.
W ciągu 2 tygodni styropian zdrożał 20%. A ja ciągle nie mam informacji, kiedy ten styropian przyjedzie. Boję się, że zamówienie zostanie anulowane  :sad:  zobaczymy...

----------


## T-omek

Z grubszych spraw zostało mi tylko ocieplenie, ceny styropianu porażają. Jednak paradoksalnie im szybciej drożeje tym szybciej zbliża się szczyt cenowy i szybciej załamie się popyt. Najpierw wykończą małych inwestorów. Od jakiegoś miesiąca przeglądam ogłoszenia z działkami w mojej okolicy, coraz więcej jest ogłoszeń "sprzedam działkę z mediami z projektem i z pozwoleniem na budowę". Ludzie po porostu rezygnują z budów, coraz więcej wykonawców zwraca materiały budowlane do hurtowni. Deweloperzy zrywają umowy licząc się nawet z karami umownymi. Dodam jeszcze do tego, że co miesiąc jest spotkanie RPP i co miesiąc będzie podnoszona stopa procentowa. Dostęp do pieniądza będzie znikomy, mało kto będzie miał zdolność kredytowa. Drożeje spożywka i inne dobra dnia codziennego. Budowa domu tak jak na początku wieku będzie dla wielu nieosiągalnym szczytem marzeń. Wojna się skończy za kilka miesięcy więc jeżeli nie macie noża na gardle powstrzymajcie się z zakupami, np styropianu albo stali zbrojeniowej.

----------


## martingg

B25 rok temu płaciłem 240 netto teraz 280 Budokrusz

----------


## tentypmich

> Z grubszych spraw zostało mi tylko ocieplenie, ceny styropianu porażają. Jednak paradoksalnie im szybciej drożeje tym szybciej zbliża się szczyt cenowy i szybciej załamie się popyt. Najpierw wykończą małych inwestorów. Od jakiegoś miesiąca przeglądam ogłoszenia z działkami w mojej okolicy, coraz więcej jest ogłoszeń "sprzedam działkę z mediami z projektem i z pozwoleniem na budowę". Ludzie po porostu rezygnują z budów, coraz więcej wykonawców zwraca materiały budowlane do hurtowni. Deweloperzy zrywają umowy licząc się nawet z karami umownymi. Dodam jeszcze do tego, że co miesiąc jest spotkanie RPP i co miesiąc będzie podnoszona stopa procentowa. Dostęp do pieniądza będzie znikomy, mało kto będzie miał zdolność kredytowa. Drożeje spożywka i inne dobra dnia codziennego. Budowa domu tak jak na początku wieku będzie dla wielu nieosiągalnym szczytem marzeń. Wojna się skończy za kilka miesięcy więc jeżeli nie macie noża na gardle powstrzymajcie się z zakupami, np styropianu albo stali zbrojeniowej.


Oby tak było z tymi cenami jak piszesz, u nas w okolicach też sporo działek z pozwoleniem na budowę. 

My jesteśmy przed wylewkami, w czwartek wchodzi ekipa żeby je wykonać. Co możemy to kupujemy wcześniej  :wink:

----------


## martingg

Okna Vetrex 3 tygodnie temu +8%, od 20.04 kolejne +8%.

----------


## Krzychu2114

Jeśli ktoś poszukuje w Wielkopolsce cegieł mam na sprzedaż dwie oryginalne palety Wienerberga 25 P+W zostały mi po budowie

----------


## woan

Gospodarka wyhamuje , już słyszałem od dostawców,że deweloper x czy y budują ale tak na 50% bo nie ma chętnych do zakupu. Co do spadku cen to bym nie liczył ,że to spadnie aż tak mocno bo koszta stałe podrożały , brak taniej siły roboczej i efekty mamy. Ja raczej widzę upadki zakładów bo nikt nie będzie dokładał do interesu.

----------


## gawel

> Gospodarka wyhamuje , już słyszałem od dostawców,że deweloper x czy y budują ale tak na 50% bo nie ma chętnych do zakupu. Co do spadku cen to bym nie liczył ,że to spadnie aż tak mocno bo koszta stałe podrożały , brak taniej siły roboczej i efekty mamy. Ja raczej widzę upadki zakładów bo nikt nie będzie dokładał do interesu.


Zacznie się bezrobocie pojawią się oferty od komorników jeszcze chwila

----------


## T-omek

Styropian grafitowy troche potaniał ok. 10 zł na paczce. Czyżby pierwsze oznaki spadku popytu? Czekamy dalej.

Moderowano - język.

----------


## martingg

Stal, bloczki spadają. Tak jak mi mówił mój budowlaniec jesienią ze ma terminy zawalone do połowy 23, teraz do końca 22. Idzie ku lepszemu to na pewno

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Miejmy nadzieję. 
Stal po rekordach dochodzących do 10 tys./t spadła do 5 tys. i jakoś chętnych nie widać. Po prostu nie ma nowych fundamentów. 
Dwa miesiące temu płaciłem 8.5. Dzisiaj zapłaciłbym 5 tys. 
Co do styropianu to różnie mówią. Jeszcze tydzień temu kolega z hurtowni mówił że cały czas w górę - zwłaszcza grafit. Zaczynam się poważnie zastanawiać czy nie dać białego 0,038 zamiast grafitu. Najwyżej dołożę 2 cm do grubości.

----------


## T-omek

I cyk i kolejna obniżka na graficie Swisspora  :big grin:  czekamy dalej  :big grin:

----------


## pandzik

> aczynam się poważnie zastanawiać czy nie dać białego 0,038 zamiast grafitu. Najwyżej dołożę 2 cm do grubości.


Chyba 10cm. Policz dokładnie....

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Chyba 10cm. Policz dokładnie....


Aż z ciekawości policzyłem
ściana z Silki 24
20 grafitu 0,033 i 23 białego 0,038 daje ten sam współczynnik U przegrody
czyli 3 cm grubsza ściana 
teraz trzeba przeliczyć to na złotówki
tak jakby faktycznie ceny troszeczkę drgnęły w ..... DÓŁ ?!  :smile:

----------


## T-omek

Kolejna aktualizacja i kolejna obniżka  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Swisspor Lambda Max Fasada styropian grafitowy 031 od końca kwietnia ze 163 zł spadł do 128zł. Mam nadzieje ze nikt nie kupował na tej górce. Jednak nawet za 128 zł nie ma chętnych  :tongue:

----------


## zeusik6

pojawily sie mocniejsze podwyzki stop i popyt momentalnie wyhamowal, co tylko oznacza jaki chory rynek nieruchomosci mielismy napędzany w duzej czescidarmowym kredytem. Osobiscie na budowe domu zakupilismy bloczki betonowe i beton komorkowy, stal tanieje wiec czekamy do momentu az bedzie juz trzeba kupic. Styropian tez tanieje.

----------


## Adiš

W tamtym roku historyczne rekordy jesli chodzi  o wydane pozwolenia na budowe , to musialo sie odbic na cenach i w tym roku sie jeszcze odbija bo malo kto skonczyl w rok budowac . Za to w tym roku tapniecie w dprzedazy kredytow hipotecznych , w maju kolejny rekordowy spadek wnioskow o ponad 50% r/r i najnizsza liczba odkad Bik w ogole prowadzi takie statystyki . A kolejne miesiace  zwiastuja tylko pogorszenie tej sytuacji .

----------


## T-omek

Jutro kolejna podwyżka stóp procentowych za miesiac kolejna i tak w okolice 8-10%. Jak do tego dodamy 18% inflacje to w przyszylm roku bedzie wysyp sprzedaży niedokonczonych domów (nie mowie nawet o stanie deweloperskim).

----------


## ranerd

> Kolejna aktualizacja i kolejna obniżka  Swisspor Lambda Max Fasada styropian grafitowy 031 od końca kwietnia ze 163 zł spadł do 128zł. Mam nadzieje ze nikt nie kupował na tej górce. Jednak nawet za 128 zł nie ma chętnych




I aktualnie spadło z 128 na 116zł.

----------


## gawel

> Jutro kolejna podwyżka stóp procentowych za miesiac kolejna i tak w okolice 8-10%. Jak do tego dodamy 18% inflacje to w przyszylm roku bedzie wysyp sprzedaży niedokonczonych domów (nie mowie nawet o stanie deweloperskim).


I to się nazywa powrót do normalności oraz pożegnanie z konsumpcjonizmem, pazernością oaz redukcją jełopstwa i od cementowania mózgów.

----------


## T-omek

Tak jak Kolega wyżej napisał grafit 031 jest już po 116 zł. Zerknąłem na moje zeszłoroczne kalkulacje ocieplenia domu i pod koniec maja 2021 ten sam styropian kosztował 80 zł za paczkę. Czyli spokojnie mają jeszcze z czego zjeżdżać. Uczciwa cena po uwzględnieniu inflacji to jest 100 zł za paczkę. Wszystko ponad 100 zł to czysta spekulacja. Dom buduję w woj. śląskim w pow. będzińskim w promieniu jednego kilometra jest 10 domów w stanie deweloperskim do sprzedania. Ogłoszenia wiszą od prawie pół roku. Skończył się boom budowlany, kończy się drożyzna w hurtowniach, a za jakiś czas fachowcy będą dzwonić za robotą. Pozdrawiam wytrwałych którzy nie ulegli podwyżkom.

----------


## kalosz200

Już bańka pękła tylko nie mówią tego głośno. Podnieśli trochę stopy choć i tak są małe i się zaczęło. Inflacja jeszcze przyspieszy bo dalej mamy cudowne „dopłaty, tarcze” itd. 
Ceny spadły, a i dostępność „fachowców” jes od ręki. Przez ostatnie 2 tygodnie znalazłem w bramie namiar na: tynkarzy, hydraulika, stolarkę i na elektryka który jakims cudem sam znalazł do mnie kontakt i dzwonił w sprawie instalacji

----------


## ranerd

Swisspor Lambda Max Fasada styropian grafitowy 031 spada po raz kolejny.
Ze 163 -> 128 -> 116 -> 113 -> 105,9zł.

----------


## Adiš

Niestety ogolne koszty budowy wg Archonu po korekcie w wakacje znowu sporo wzrosly .

----------


## goguś

Widzieliście ceny bojlerów ? szok z niedowierzaniem bo to zaczyna wyglądać jak pijany sen do tego stopnia że jak tak dalej to pójdzie to więcej bojler będzie kosztował niż pompa ciepła , trzeba będzie chyba szukać gdzieś w UK  ,SK,CZ lub DE a unikać naszych szabrowników .

----------


## Frofo007

Ja teraz robię remont mieszkania, które zostawiłem sobie aby je wynajmować.
No i kilka dni temu byłem kupić narożniki do przedpokoju około 4m2. 110zł (10zł za sztukę). No nie wierzę.

Wszystko nadal jest mega drogie. Płyty GK, trochę przewodu elektrycznego, gładź itd. zostały mi po budowie domu. Ale jak coś potrzebuję czego nie mam i jadę do sklepu to przeżywam szok.
No bo nie budowałem się w ubiegłym wieku tylko kilka lat temu a ceny przez ten czas to poszły x2.

----------


## ranerd

> Swisspor Lambda Max Fasada styropian grafitowy 031 spada po raz kolejny.
> Ze 163 -> 128 -> 116 -> 113 -> 105,9zł.


Aktualnie spadło do 99,2 zł.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie ,
jak tam u Was z cenami na początku 2023r?

----------


## Adiš

U mnie narazie bez zmian wbrew zapowiedziom dotyczacym cenom pradu . Pisze o materialach na sso . Zobaczymy jak bedzie na wiosne .

----------


## lukaschels

Cena stali zbrojeniowej  od momentu w którym obserwuje (październik 2022) ciągle spada z 5,7 do 4.5 zł /kg brutto (ostatnie sprawdzanie 3 stycznia)

----------


## irtherm

Realnie spadło  EPS/XPS , stal, OSB, drewno na więźbę,  ale to nie wszędzie trzeba szukać. 
Składy budowlane wszędzie gdzie nie pojadę to hałdy styropianu bloczków pustaków itd zatowarowanie na górce cenowej  bo większość bała się  powtórki z ostatnich miesięcy a producenci cwani robili nawet zapisy kolejkowe i tworzyli limity zakupowe,  wiec teraz niechętnie obniżają ceny, a popyt mały  wiec wolno ubywa.
Dachówka ceramiczna natomiast drożała ale to pewnie przez popyt i chęć krycia przed zimą.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> producenci cwani robili nawet zapisy kolejkowe i tworzyli limity zakupowe,  wiec teraz niechętnie obniżają ceny, a popyt mały  wiec wolno ubywa.


"Mały" - to delikatnie mówiąc. Jest prawie zerowy. Ale jakoś mi ich nie szkoda.  W sezonie 2021/2022 zarobili tyle, że przez następne 2 lata mogą nie robić.
W ogóle, to szaleństwo, które się działo w ubiegłym roku na rynku materiałów budowlanych to  sprawa dla prokuratora i UOKIK. Zmowom cenowym nie było końca. Żadna Ukraina ze stalą, żadne Chiny ze styropianem, żadne USA z drewnem nie namieszały. Po prostu był ruch w interesie to ceny rosły w nieskończoność. A że były one zupełnie " z dupy", oderwane od rzeczywistości - nieważne. Skoro ktoś był w stanie tyle zapłacić to taką cenę robiono, a na drugi dzień jeszcze wyższą.




> Dachówka ceramiczna natomiast drożała ale to pewnie przez popyt i chęć krycia przed zimą.


Cena gazu zrobiła swoje.

----------


## ranerd

Z ceną gazu to będzie podobnie z jak z paliwami na stacjach.

Kontrakty długoterminowe leca łeb na szyje od dawna(wiadomo nie ceny takie jak w 2018, 2019), ale mocno spadły 67 euro/MWh.

----------


## lukaschels

Z tymi cenami materiałów to ludzie sami się napędzali. Kolega pracuje w pewnym nie sieciowym składzie. Mówi że w szczycie to nie byli w stanie rozładowywać towaru bo schodziło nim dojechało do nich. Były nawet sytuacje w których ktoś zamówił ostatnie sztuki odszedł od kasy i podchodzi gościu i proponuje mu 1000 za to żeby ten towar sprzedał jemu. (i oczywiście że tak robił bo był na minimalnej, trzech takich klientów i druga pensja ). Nie wiem czy było tak wszędzie ale jego historie  pokazuje ile ludzie są w stanie zapłacić jak co s im koniecznie potrzebne 


Chętnych było więcej niż dostępnego towaru 

A jak wybuchła wojna to dołożyła swoje trzy grosze w panice która jak widać szybko opadła 

To raczej nie była zmowa a wysoki pobyt a mała podaż 
Ale to efekt dużej ilości gotówki u klientów bo  kredyt dostawał dosłownie każdy 

W tym roku powinno odbić w druga stronę, dużo towaru a mało chętnych

Ja przeczekałem z budową i ruszam. Czy dobrze  zrobiłem okaże się za kilka lat  

Co do cen w listopadzie kupiłem porothetrm profi za 9,9 brutto . Obecna wycena sprzedającego to 9,8

----------


## marcin225

Kupowałem w zeszłym roku płytki szamotowe za 5 zł sztuka teraz patrzę (bo mi brakło trochę ) i kosztują 15 zł...

----------

